# IVF Wales General Chit Chat ~ Part 6



## Fidget

New home Ladies

Happy  and lots    

Debs


----------



## kara76

popsi

how are you today hun?


----------



## popsi

Kara

I ok.. still a bit teary though  , i dont like being like this !!! 

How are you ? did not know you were injecting so soon, are you doing a medicated FET now then, what sort of dates are you looking at approx ?


----------



## kara76

aww hunni, it does get emotional i sometimes think im numb to it all

yeah start down reg today for a medicated fet, baseline 13th june and et week commencing 30th june(IF WE MAKE BLAST)


----------



## CookieSal

Ands - Oh hun, please don't give yourself a hard time for being sad, you're totally allowed to feel rubbish!!!  Big big   coming your way and also to spooks   - you girls are always so strong and supportive to me, it breaks my heart to think of you having a tough time.    I bet once you actually get going you will find the strength to focus.

Kara - How was the wedding chick?  You looked like a real lady in the piccie you sent me.  

Em & Miriam - really glad you had a fun time bowling.  Next time you go I'll try and come along so Jack can really see someone who is completely [email protected] at it!  

Andi - how are you feeling hunni or is that a stupid question?  I suspect so.  Well I will have my fingers firmly crossed for you and hope that tomorrow goes well and that the wait it as painless as it can be.  

Cat - great to see you back, glad you had a good holiday.  Your plans for the summer sound really sensible, wish I could chill a bit more but maybe that's more to do with the fact that I haven't really had tx yet.  The first one barely counts - was rubbish.  

Crazy - how's things honey?  Hope all is progressing well.

Now I KNOW I have forgotten someone......   Hope you are ALL ok, I send you masses and masses of  

AAM - well yesterday improved as it went on.  We went to Hampshire to visit my friend.  Was a bit disappointed bc her BF was there and whilst he is nice enough he annoys the hell out of me as it means I don't even get to speak to her properly as he is so clingy.  So I was sulking, Karen was fed up and we had driven 2.5 hours for seemingly no good reason   Anyway thankfully the weather forecast was proved wrong and it didn't pour with rain the whole day so we got to get out and about a bit and by the time we left I was less miserable.


----------



## kara76

i can't imagine you sulking lol

wedding was ok, drank lots, danced lots and ate lots

feeling a little hungover now well a lot lol


----------



## CookieSal

Oh trust me, I sulk with the best of them  

Plenty of water today then to cleanse you ready for the drugs!


----------



## kara76

ah yeah the drugs, feel kinda funny to be doing it, i remember when it was such a massive thing now well i hope i don't forget


----------



## CookieSal

You won't - we'll remind you


----------



## popsi

sal - thank you honey xx but i am ok really, just a "moment of madness" LOL will be ok soon i am sure, xx sorry that you did not have such a great visit yesterday, but as you said the weather turned out ok in the end and you had a few hours out xx

kara - we will poke you to remind you to do your jabs honey dont worry lol x

Andi - whoo hoo !! drug free day for you today hun   enjoy it

well as for me i having a chill out day and still in my P.J's  , DH has taken dog for a walk so i have been scrubbing my kitchen, cooker and everything.. cleaning is very theraputic and its all sparkling now   till they come back with 2 muddy feet and 4 muddy paws I expect LOL !  so got 50 wedding invitations to make now as they have to be posted tomorrow, and tonight I am off out for a meal with DH and my mum, its postponed from last week for my birthday as my mum was to ill to come then, and its our anniversary on Tuesday.. so double celebration.

I have headache from too much wine last night lol.. looks like i will have one tomorrow too  

right i supposed to be working not   but no doubt be back sooner than i should lol.. be glad when my laptop connected to net so i can work and talk at the same time lol.. hopefully tomorrow


----------



## CookieSal

Ands - is your mum completely over that horrible infection now?  I too am still in my PJs but I'm slobbing in front of the TV rather than cleaning    Karen was planning to mow the lawn but it started to rain so that plan was shelved.


----------



## popsi

sal - she is okish, not completely over it, still very weak but getting there slowly thankfully  , John did our lawn early this morning so at least that is done now, but yep its raining her too and he is complaining that it will be growing again by tomorrow LOL !!


----------



## CookieSal

I suggested we get a goat or a sheep but it wasn't greeted with enthusiasm!


----------



## kara76

bath done

head hurts still and belly is yuck

i can;t possibally tell you what happened after the bath lol........


----------



## CookieSal

As I'm having lunch, probably best if you spare me the details.


----------



## ANDI68

Kara, your pic was very girlie .... you looked great 

And, there's a bummer with your laptop <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F1%255F116%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







hope you sort it tomorrow, are you going wireless? Enjoy your meal out with your Mam tonight.

Sal, glad to hear your trip wasn't a total waste of time, shame about the gooseberry though.


----------



## miriam7

pmsl about the gooseberry.. if that was jeff i would of kicked him out for a few hours! wheres this kara pic.. PLEASE can i see!


----------



## CookieSal

Where is everyone?  My beloved has gone out to visit her friend (the one with breast cancer) so Barney, Bess and I are lonely.


----------



## miriam7

im here sall how are you ?


----------



## popsi

hello... i am here too.. just got back home from lovely meal and a few wines, so feeling full up and a little tipsy lol ... how are you all x


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls i am here !!1
How are you all ??
Sounds like you had a good time pops


----------



## CookieSal

Tipsy?  Outrageous behaviour      How did the meal go?  And most importantly did you have pudding? 

How are you all?

Em - has lil Jack been keeping you busy?

Miriam - what you been up to?


----------



## ebonie

Well to be honest he havent slept here since friday 
Friday night he slept over my mums !!
And he was coming home yesterday but my niece was nagging for him to sleep over there thye are the same age so i asked jack what he wanted to do and he wanted to sleep over there.
So went to see him yesterday before he went over my sisters loll and then picked him up today so quite a quiet weekend on the jack front lol
On the friday and saturdaynight i did go out means we had no jack last night we dint come till 3am i think lol 
How are you sal??


----------



## popsi

sal -- i know terrible behaviour for a woman of my age lol.. and no did not have pudding.. not really a sweet sort of gal <not that you would think to look at me  )

Ema - sounds like you had a good weekend, you wait till your my age if you last till 11pm on a night our your doing good hun


----------



## ebonie

lol popsi i bet u could stay out later than 11pm hun


----------



## miriam7

popsi ..have you been watching the big bro auditions on e4? what a bunch of weirdos..i cant wait! ive done nowt today popped to see my neices earlier as there off to spain for a week..they have gone to a hotel by bristol airport for the night and the oldest whos 4 has said mummy this is the best holiday ever!


----------



## ebonie

Ohh bless miriam aint they so cute !!
I hope ur neices have a fab time on holidays i wish i was going  
What u been up to tonight hun ?


----------



## popsi

miriam... yep been watching it.... i bet that none of the ones we have seen tonight will be on the real show.. well i hope not anyway lol

ems .. dont you believe it i am hopeless lol xx


----------



## ebonie

Hows ur mum popsi ??


----------



## miriam7

i hope not ..its on again tomorrow i cant see them letting us know before thur! its my bros kids emm! best of luck for the morning andi68 will be thinking of you


----------



## ebonie

Andi hun will be thinking of you for tomorrow hun          

oH bless i bet they wont want to sleep now tonight lol


----------



## miriam7

well they better cos the flights at 8am so god knows what time they gotta check in! what you up to emma is jack looking forward to going back to school?


----------



## ebonie

Yeah jack is looking forward to school he is supposed to be having a friend home one day this week god help me lol


----------



## popsi

em.. she is getting better now, thankfully, i think she going back to work tomorrow <against my wishes !!! but what can i do lol>

hope jack's friend and you all have lots of fun 

right its now 30 mins past us oldies bed time lol

cya tomorrow girlies when i get back from janet evans and my scan

Andi -- may see you tomorrow honey but if now my thoughts are with you and Pete for some good news


----------



## ebonie

Shes stubborn aint she popsi   lol
Good night hun and good luck for ur scan tomorrow hun


----------



## popsi

she is em.. but thats mothers for you  

thanks honey.. night all xx


----------



## ebonie

Good night popsi hun sleep well and good luck for tomorrow again lol   

Andi hun wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow hun will be thinking of you hugs emmaxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

sorry.. good luck popsi aswell i hope the smarties are doing there job!


----------



## miriam7

lol spooks  you always make me laugh.. glad your feeling better babe


----------



## CookieSal

Afternoon ladies, apologies for abandoning ship last night, I decided to have a soak in the bath then went to bed.  I'm such an old bag!  

Just come in from reflexology which was lush and tonight I have to visit my sister but other than that I should be around to catch up.


----------



## kara76

i think its a chill out night tonight as im shattered, hangovers and me don't mix very well lol

gona watch lost too and cuddle up with dh


----------



## ebonie

Hello spooks hun   Glad to see u around the boards hunn
how are you feeling ??

Popsi how did it go today down the hospital hun


----------



## popsi

EM - hospital went really well, janet was really pleased said blood flow had improved from last time <what that means i dont know lol but she said it was good> and my poor little one ovary was doing good and being productive it had 5 or 6 antral folicles on it and was looking really healthy lol.. well i guess she knows ! sop we were pleased coming out of there .. but trying to keep our feet on the ground also


----------



## kara76

popsi your ovary sounds great mate and improved blood flow is a very good thing


----------



## ebonie

Ohh thats fab news popsi so glad u came out of there feeling positive hun 

Aww spooks im so sorry hun     i hope ur feeling a bit better now hun it does do us all good to have a good cry hun we are always here for you hugs emmaxxxx


----------



## kara76

spooks on the plus side crying is so very heathly and much better to let it all out


----------



## kara76

get it all out hunni, you will feel better tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

hope your ok spooks prob is just nerves now your getting closer to tx  popsi .. so glad your scan went well .. seems the smarties are doing something!


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls !!!! 
How are you all this morning ??


----------



## kara76

ebonie

you have lost the plot

i really need to get thing done today lol


----------



## ebonie

Lol   what thing u have u got to get done today 

Did it make you smile kara ?


----------



## miriam7

very clever eb! are we going to get one everyday!


----------



## kara76

yep it made me smile lol

on to boring housework now


----------



## ebonie

Lol im glad it made u smile kara lol enjoy ur house work it is boring aint it 

Mir yeah i might put a new one every day lol if im bored lol

Have u all gone and deserted me


----------



## CookieSal

Well ladies I have just got back from an exciting day in London or Londonia as I like to call it as it makes it sounds more exotic LOL.  

Waiting for my beloved to come home and cook me dinner now  

Lovin the toads Em - could you find a panda one for tomorrow?


----------



## ANDI68

Sal, you can use the microwave now ... C'mon


----------



## popsi

Emma - you make me smile all the time   thank you x hope your ok, your pictures are fab !

Kara - how are you today mate, hope your feeling ok and you did not do too much cleaning

Andi - well what can i say once again FANTASTIC news for you and pete I was so happy when I heard from you ! you must be over the moon honey xx well done to both of you as I said earlier

Sal - hope Londonia   was good babe.. I would have come round for tea if i knew karen was cooking !!! and here is me having cauliflower cheese on a jacket potato later all by myself on my wedding anniversary   its just not fair LOL !!!! 

Miriam - how has your day been honey 

Well just had a text from my BIL my nephew has managed to break his foot running round the house today and is up to his knee in plaster ! he looks so pityful bless him in the photo he is only 2 !!


----------



## miriam7

happy anniversary popsi   ouch..your poor nephew i hope hes ok love him how did he do it?


----------



## ANDI68

*[size=28pt]ANDREA & JOHN​
​*


----------



## popsi

Thanks girls  

Miriam, he was tearing around the house like a whirlwind and fell !!! he is so full of it you cant slow him down !


----------



## ANDI68

Aww bless him And, bet he's getting really spoilt now


----------



## ebonie

Happy anniversary Andrea and John xxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

Andi - yes he is apparantly acting like a prima dona already LOL   ... how are you feeling tonight And, hope you manage to get some good sleep ready for a nice happy place for your embies  

Em - thanks honey xx once again your picture had made me smile


----------



## ANDI68

And, I'm fine thanks.  Gestone was ouch ouch ouch tonight.

Em is trying to top the piccies competition is she


----------



## miriam7

gestone hurt tonight did it andi? i was fine until the little lumps appeared..


----------



## popsi

so bored with the tv !!! cant wait for big brother to start girls  

andi - ouch ! sorry the gestone hurt chick, but i suppose its getting you prepared for childbirth


----------



## ebonie

[email protected] 
no im not in competition  
I think they are so pretty its miriams fault she should me how to do them and now i am addicted lol


----------



## kara76

happy anniversary hun


----------



## popsi

thanks love, how are you today x


----------



## ebonie

Have a great day what ever you are doing im off to bed soon lol hope to speak to you all after hugs emmaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

happy hump day emma!    how are you today andi ..no news is good news


----------



## chilipepper

Knock knock! Can I come in? I have defected from another site! Kara knows me, and no doubt a few others will too!

Just a quick intro, I am starting my 4th ICSI at IVF Wales on 16th July. Counting down to d-day now. I'm doing a short protocol for the 2nd time. 

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone!


----------



## ANDI68

No call today, hoping all is going well with them       (5 little prayers)

Welcome chilipepper.  You will be attended the meet up I understand?  Unless Kara has pencilled you in willy nilly too   

Looking forward to chatting to you.

Andrea x


----------



## miriam7

hiya chilipepper   .. best of luck for july it will be here before you know it.. this year seems to be flying by!


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls 
Hiya chillpepper good luck for ur tx in july !!
It will be nice to meet you 
Hug emmaxx


----------



## popsi

Hiya Girls

Emma - the camel made me chuckle out loud in work, it think they must think i am bonkers smiling to myself LOL !! hope your ok and had a good day

Andi - how are you honey x

Kara - how are the jabs going 

Sal - have you decided on cinema yet.. or bingo lol xx  

Chilli - hi and welcome   

Miriam - what have you been up to today love

Ness, moth, crazy, and the million of you i have no doubt not mentioned   

right i am deciding whether to watch PS I love you or not at the moment, but dont know if i fancy spendin the night in tears.. any advice girls ??

Andrea xx


----------



## miriam7

cant help you decide on ps i love you popsi.. as i dont know what its about!   i have been busy today had my nails redone.. then i went to pets at home to stock up on cat biscuits then on to argos and woolworths searching for a slob chair (a massive bean bag ..that is what its called no pun intended) so i can lounge infront of big bro for months .. i always end up sat on the floor when people come round! couldnt find none in argos and woolworths have them but no black in stock   so i will have to order online.. how are we all tonight?


----------



## Moth

Hiya ladies

Andrea - I read the book - it's a real howler - one of those 'feel good -feel bad' stories!!   Has it been made into a film then?

Moth x


----------



## popsi

Moth yes it has i had it for my birthday of DH and was told to watch it by myself as his mate told him its a real howler and i would sob all the way through it   men hey lol x think i will give it a miss tonight ..save it for another damn good sob lol


----------



## Moth

Ooh, will have to get that -but wouldn't advise watching it if you feel a bit down in the dumps!   It's not particularly a Rom Com type of story! But i did enjoy the book. So, I definately think you've made the right decision!

Moth x


----------



## popsi

good i am glad about that   right choice made then

i forgot anyway the apprentice is on at 9pm so would not have had time to watch it all

how are you moth ? not long for your hols now.. where are you going ?


----------



## kara76

hiya girls

how is everyone tonight


----------



## kara76

watch out chilipepper is a little crazy lol


yeah she will fit in nice


----------



## popsi

hiya spooks and kara 

kara - how are the jabs honey, chillipepper is crazy compared to us or normal people     

spooks - not long now for the OE how are you feeling about it now   

well as for me.. i think i have a throat infection on the way, back of throat looking a but white and gunky (sorry tmi) and feeling a little sore !!!! hope it disappears or it be a trip to the dreaded doctors for antibiotics..anyone know if these are ok whilst stimming dr?


----------



## popsi

Good Luck for today Andi xx


----------



## ebonie

Good luck for today andi      xxxx


----------



## ebonie




----------



## CookieSal

ROTFL - class!   

Sorry I haven't been around much ladies; went to the cinema on Thursday night to see Indiana Jones.  Ended up getting back really late as the fire alarm went off and they evacuated the complex just as we got there so our film was an hour late starting.  Then last night we went to Barry Island for some quality entertainment on the 2p machines! 

This is the first quiet weekend we have had in over a month so I am loving it.  We took Barney to the vet for his weigh in this morning and he has lost another half a kilo.  He's done brilliantly bless him but I don't want him to lose any more now.  

There's talk of a 15 mile walk this afternoon, which sounds all a bit strenous but with just a week to go til the Moonwalk it has to be done.  Other than that I will simply sit and wait for the old bag to show up - anticpate spotting should appear tomorrow some time. 


So ladies, bring me up to speed.  What are you all up to? xxx


----------



## kara76

im gona crazy on down reg lol

any signs of af hun?


----------



## CookieSal

Not a sausage yet - shouldn't be til tomorrow anyway - the whole 12-16 day luteal phase and all.  Day 12 tomorrow in what seems like the longest cycle on record......    Are you still feeling awful?


----------



## kara76

i should have af tomorrow but doubt i wil, we will see


----------



## CookieSal

Will keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## kara76

and me for you hun


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks babe.  It will mess up my schedule if it doesn't LOL


----------



## CookieSal

GRRRRR, why can't I get a new pic for my avatar to work?  It allows me to upload one but then the site crashes.


----------



## popsi

Here is a little af dance for Kara and Sal  


                      

now come on you witches polish off your broomsticks and start making your bloody way !!!!!

there that should do it


----------



## ebonie

pmsl @popsi that should get their af started pops lol
I hope the witch will show her head soon for u both xxxxxx


----------



## popsi

Ems .. you joining me in a few bevvies tonight honey   may have one or 2 but not too many as stomach is a bit dodgy but determined to have some before DR starts on thursday !!


----------



## kara76

thanks for the dance im kinda past caring if it comes or not at the minute lol
popsi im already on the cider lol


----------



## popsi

kara .- good girl mate


----------



## ebonie

Im off out soon down my friends house for a drink or two lol u enjoy ur cider kara enjoy the rest of the night hugs emmaxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonie




----------



## popsi

emma - could not have said it better myself


----------



## CookieSal

I've had red wine tonight and a teeny bit of Dr Pepper - after tomorrow it'll be no alcohol and no caffeine again.

AF still not in evidence although Karen's has arrived - she'll love me for sharing that with you LOL  

I decided to spend my afternoon reading the adoption section as it is something that Karen and I have been interested in all along and may pursue irrespective of tx success.  I was quite keen on the idea of adopting from abroad but it sounds like a very long process    

Gonna have another go at uploading my avatar piccie.  It should be straight forward right?  From hard drive into profile or am I missing something?


----------



## CookieSal

BTW Em - thanks for my fab Panda piccie, I found him today.


----------



## ANDI68

What do you BBQ Sal?


----------



## CookieSal

I had a sizzlin quorn burger, a quorn sausage, corn on the cob and salad and coleslaw.  Karen had tuna steaks and quorn sausages.  Then for afters Karen BBQd bananas with chocolate buttons melted in them, now I'm not a fan of bananas but this was quite nice as it changed the texture so I did have some.  I love spending time in our garden.


----------



## popsi

sal .. sounds scrummy honey   is karen a vegetarian too honey


----------



## CookieSal

No, but she mostly eats veggie as it's easier plus quorn is lower in fat.  She enjoyed her tuna tonight and didn't even save a small bit for Barney    Meanie.


----------



## popsi

barney is on a diet   bless him lol.. how is bessy


----------



## CookieSal

Bessy is lovely - she is right here now, wants to be on my knee really but I think she's given up for the moment bc of the laptop. I love the fact that they can come into the garden with us now we have the house.  I hated them being stuck in the flat but they're not streetwise enough to go out without me watching them.  They are 11 next Saturday    and mummy is meant to be going to Edinburgh


----------



## popsi

bless them, I always worry when cats are out and about on their own, glad yours are not   you would worry about them too much anyway.... OMG 11 !! bless them, popsi is 7 on Friday (13th   June) lol !!! are you going to edinburgh still then honey, is karen doing the moonwalk and your cheering her on


----------



## CookieSal

Our babies almost share their birthdays    Do you make a fuss for Popsi's?  I usually sing to my 2 and they look at me as if I have lost it   

Well I'm not sure what to do - I have 3 options:

1. I do the walk (if my baseline doesn't go well)

2. I go and support only - although not sure I want to be on my own on the streets of EDI at night.  (Means I would have to get hospital to give me a letter so I can take my needles on the flight)

3. I stay here and Karen goes alone.

I don't know what to do for the best.


----------



## popsi

hmm difficult decision honey .. well number one will not be an option as your baseline iw gonna be just fine x

I usually cook her some nice boiled chicken and buy her some toys <john thinks i am mad lol!> and she gets treats of my mum too.. my mum says she is her granddog LOL !! but singing hmm !!!! LOL !!!


----------



## kara76

you will know what to do at the time

my last 2ww we had a drift day to go to and i didn;t go as i couldn;t drift and would be so jealous just watching


----------



## CookieSal

Yup, I will hold off making a decision til baseline is done and I know what's what.  I think I would prefer to stay here but at the same time I want to support my babe.


----------



## kara76

omg i can see you pic

hello karen lol

just wait and see how you feel and you could always ask the clinic what they think


----------



## CookieSal

Yup, probably will.

I can't get anything to upload from my computer but this is one I used on another site so it seems to be more compatible.


----------



## kara76

when did you go to disney?


----------



## CookieSal

April 07 - it was Karen's first visit so we did EVERYTHING and it was fantastic    We have agreed that the next time we go we will have a little one with us....I need to hurry up as it is my favourite place on earth


----------



## kara76

it being your fave place doesn't surprise me at all

im bored i have a house full and they are watching a **** film


----------



## CookieSal

That's not good - I would fake a headache and go to bed (taking Rex with me).


----------



## kara76

thats not a bad thought, at least one of them is making tea now


----------



## CookieSal

Be grateful for small mercies.....


----------



## miriam7

well ladies my af has just shown up..on day 36! i will have to phone on monday and book my 10 day scan which will fall on monday 16th ..the meet up day!


----------



## CookieSal

Excellent hun....what's this one for?  FET?


----------



## miriam7

just my trial month a scan and 21 day progesterone test .. if alls ok will be happning in july


----------



## kara76

thats great, you can have scan and then come to the meet

let me know what time cause if its earlier i can come earlier and meet you


----------



## CookieSal

Things are moving then, that has to be good


----------



## miriam7

yep i will try and get one for about 1 or 2 but will update when i know for certain! has someone made you a cup of tea yet kara!


----------



## CookieSal

Ladies, I'm off to bed.  Have a good night.


----------



## miriam7

ni night sall   xxx


----------



## kara76

night sal

yeah just had a cuppa and feel very sober and tired now


----------



## CookieSal

Afternoon ladies

Well it's been such a lovely sunny day in Cardiff.  I had a go at cleaning the outside of the conservatory then we had lunch outside and chilled out this afternoon.  Unfortunately I've burnt my shoulders and one of my arms so am going to look like a plonker tomorrow but other than that it has been lovely.  I have had some tiny signs that AF is on her way but she is taking her time over it    Hopefully it won't be too much longer....

So what have you all been up to?


----------



## miriam7

im having a lazy day been watching big bro.. am going to mow the back lawn now tho as ive just had my cooked dinner! hope your af hurrys along sal..my af is in full effect im on the co codamols! how are you andi..apart from the  clothes situation.. i definetly think the steriods made me put on weight but i was on estradil tablets too..so dnt know for sure what to blame!


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls 
  I hope you have all had a nice day today !!
Even though some of you have been in work i hope you have seen a little bit of sun!!

Kara hun you enjoy ur drifting i hope you have a fab time !!

im out the back now chilling out well got to make pasta but the rest is done lol
Hope to speak to you all soon hugs emmaxxxx


----------



## popsi

hi girls

well i am loving this weather and am sitting outside now just opening our second bottle of wine with bbq .. its fab   this is the life

hope your all well xxx be nice if its like this next monday girls xxx


----------



## ebonie

2nd bottle of wine popsi u are lucky i have only just opened my first lol i will catch up with u im sure lol 
So i gather ur loving ur new laptop !!


----------



## popsi

yep   certainly got the hang of it now lol.. can take all you girls to the garden with me now too LMAO !

hope your catching up now ems


----------



## ebonie

Lol im catching u up hun slowly lol pity u couldnt get to the harvester next week and have a drink i think ud love it lol


----------



## miriam7

especially if the weathers like this!   mmm vanilla vodka!


----------



## popsi

ems i would love it lol.. but starting DR on Thursday so will be cutting right down then, only one or 2 glasses of red wine a few times a week (i read that that is good for endo lining !!) x i love a bloody good drink lol life is too short not to !!!


----------



## ebonie

I dont blame you hun yes i have heard that red wine is good for you as well !!!

Hiya spooks hun im glad u are feeling positive yes i agree with you that the weather do make a big difference??


----------



## miriam7

yep i love the sunshine too makes me so much happier! not long now spooks for open evening ..then the ball will be rolling!


----------



## CookieSal

Well ladies, you can tell BB is on....   LOL  Probably just as well as last night once I had finally got to sleep, my neighbour's burglar alarm went off just before midnight, rang for 20 mins, stopped and I was just drifting back off to sleep and it started again.....so today I am mostly Groucho McGrinch and am in desperate need of an early night.


----------



## miriam7

big bros not on till 10! still no af sall .. hope this helps!      cats especially for you .. we want to hear you say


----------



## miriam7

how are you tonight spooks? only a week till open evening


----------



## ebonie

Miriam you do some fab dance moves   hoping your af will come quick sal  
Spooks hows things hun??


----------



## CookieSal

Ladies, the old bag put in an appearance last night as I was on my way to bed so today has been CD1.  Baseline booked for tomorrow at 12:15pm.   Wish me luck.   xx


----------



## ebonie

Awww i think miriams dance done wonders for you sal lol

Good luck for tomorrow hun


----------



## CookieSal

LOL....she is the queen of AF dances.....


----------



## miriam7

lol it was the cats! best of luck 2morrow sally when do you start jabbing..i cant keep up!


----------



## CookieSal

If baseline is clear I start jabbing tomorrow night I think.  They may stagger starting the drugs as it is only day 2 but not sure as last time I went on day 3 so started both at the same time.


----------



## popsi

so sal ..all systems go then honey ?


----------



## CookieSal

Yeah, I'll send you a PM now x


----------



## popsi

ok honey x


----------



## popsi

sal - good luck honey you know all my thoughts are with you   

Andi & claire ... how are are 2ww's going x 

sorry thats all for this morning as off to work


----------



## ANDI68

A belated good luck Sal  

How was the drift Kara?

Hi And, big night tonight for you


----------



## popsi

hi and

feeling a bit now though

How are you doing, when are you off to London.. did you get something to wear ? are you staying up there


----------



## ebonie

Sal~I Hope everything went OK today hun   

Popsi~Good luck with your jabs tonight  

Hope the rest of you are OK !!!   

Well what a nightmare i had i decided to clean the grout on my tiles out the kitchen so i put the grout cleaner down and was going to leave it for ten minutes and then i came in living room and i nightmare there was water all over my kitchen floor pouring out from my washing machine so i had to grab loads of towels to stop the water but there was still the grout cleaner on the floor which is bleach based , So all my towels are ruined well the ones i put down i am not amused  i am now waiting for Darren to come home and sort my machine out !!!


----------



## ANDI68

And, you're bound to feel a bit  

We're off on Saturday and back on Sunday night.  I did get a new top, I exchanged the one that was pulling on me but I had to alter the straps on it as I'm short and they only make things to fit normal people.  I have two outfits to chose from and will probably take the both, see what the weather is like etc.

Em, sorry to hear about your disaster hun


----------



## ebonie

Ohh its not fair is it andi  
But im glad you have got something to wear when are you going 

Popsi im so sorry you are feeling      im thinking of you  for tonight hugs emmaxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonie

To cheer us all up lol


----------



## ebonie

Ohh no i am sorry to hear of that spooks, have they set another date? did they give a good reason why they cancelled? im sorry they have done this


----------



## CookieSal

Evening all  

Spooks - I can't believe it, how come?  

Em - sounds like a total nightmare.

Ands - you're going to be fine, you know you are, we'll be pin cushions together.  

Andi - well done on getting your outfit, now you can relax and look forward to your weekend.  

Is Kara back this evening?

Hey Miriam, my dancing queen.  What have you been up to chick?


AAM - well today was a much happier experience.  The doctor who did my baseline scan was lovely. I have a sack full of needles etc and we're all set to start jabbing tonight - Suprecur then to start Puregon tomorrow.  Dose of Puregon has been reduced to 25 to try and stop me overstimming like I did last time.  Next scan is on Tuesday morning.
Oh and the best bit is, despite the fact that I have been crying down the phone whenever I have spoken to the nurses lately, nobody was funny with me or made me feel awkward.  They were all friendly and helpful.  Phew!


----------



## kara76

im back, got back late last night and omg im knackered but what a great time we all had, even killing my clutch didn't put a downer on it

my drifting improved no end


----------



## ebonie

Thats fab news sal im glad ur all set to go and ur feeling upbeat and positive keep it going hun u can do it     

Kara ~i am glad you had a fab time and that u have improved on ur drifting lol sorry about the clutch but hey never mind lol sounds like it done you the world of good


----------



## popsi

hi girls

thanks for your good wishes   your all so kind makes me wanna  

emma - sorry to hear about your disaster honey !! hope you get it fixed real soon ! .. but the photo made me    so much

Andi - glad you have had something honey, hope you have a lovely time. are you going up by train, i am so nosey but I love london we went there for our honeymoon as we like it there so much, we love to be busy all the time

Kara - glad you enjoyed your drifting honey x sounds like it was just what you needed  

Spooks - OMG !! i just cant belive this has happened to you . you must be devistated, i think i would look at other clinics now to be honest

Sal - so glad everything went well for you, i was getting worried as time was going no today..  was very relived to hear from you, sending you and Karen big    x

To everyone else..


----------



## ebonie

Popsi no crying lol unless its with happiness lol


----------



## miriam7

o no spooks that is poop   what was the reason for it being cancelled?  i bet yr not a happy bunny 2night


----------



## kara76

http://www.driftworks.com/forum/media-section/59857-santapod-drift-day-11-0608-a.html

mine is the blue/black skyline

812pm its the last post on this thread, that will change as he puts more pics up

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## miriam7

spooks.. i cant remember how long i waited to start after open evening.. but im sure a week wont really make much diffrence its all fitted round yr af.. but you do what you want hunny you been waiting long enough


----------



## CookieSal

Kara - is yours the one "tyre shedding"?

Spooks - sent you a PM babe x


----------



## kara76

yep sal that is the one

love it, can you see the sparks


----------



## CookieSal

Indeed - all very scary.  I'd be crying if my little purple Fiesta had to go through that      How did you do all that malarky and the old bag still didn't show - she must be a thrill seeker


----------



## popsi

all done girls.. not happy to be back on this rocky road again


----------



## CookieSal

Hey you    That's the worst one done now.  You're not on your own remember, we're doing this together


----------



## miriam7

well done popsi...dont forget we are rooting for you and your not alone


----------



## popsi

I know .. thanks girls xx having a glass of red wine now to chill me out before bed x


----------



## CookieSal

Wise move -I had hot chocolate - does that count as milk if it's mixed with chocolate powder??


----------



## popsi

sal - chocolate counts as milk on its own in my world, cadburys is a glass and a half remember  

sleep tight honey i have been worried about you this week


----------



## CookieSal

Sweetie - you and the others give such fab support - how could I not be OK?  It's just time we all had some luck.


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls how are you all today i hope ur OK 

Andi i hope you enjoy ur trip to London ??

What is the rest the of you girls up to ??


----------



## kara76

hiy hun

love the car you sent me


at the mo im steaming chocolate pudding must be a sign af is due asap


----------



## ebonie

Pmsl @ the cake that must be a def sign of af ..

I thought ud like it i think its s car that sadly we cn only dream of lol


----------



## kara76

so ebonie what are you up too?


----------



## ebonie

Not a lot lol once jack is sleeping i am going to have a bottle of astis i fancy a nice easy drink lol ..
Then just on here for the night lol as Darren is out 
I haven't made any plans for tomorrow or sunday yet just see what comes lol


----------



## kara76

i love the way you say bottle and not glass lol


----------



## ebonie

lol yeah got to be i cant just have a glass and waste the rest of the bottle


----------



## CookieSal

Evening ladies  

I'm off to Edinburgh tomorrow - bit sad as I was looking forward to the Moonwalk and now I will be seeing Karen off and then going back to the hotel on my own  Just have to hope it'll be worth it and this cycle might be the one    Worried about taking my drugs but have got a freezer block to go in the little green rucksack and will put them in a sealed tupperware box to go in a fridge in the hotel.

Em - very jealous of you having a drinkie..... glass of red wine for medicinal purposes would do me fine right now.  

Kara - choc cake for me please


----------



## popsi

Emma - i totally agree with your comment, what a waste of a bottle to just have a glass, if that was all we were supposed to drink surely they would sell glasses of wine in supermarkets not bottles LOL xx

Just a little tip, if you put ASTI'S in a big jug with lots of ice and the juice of about 4 freshley squeezed limes.. now thats lushhhhh !!!!


----------



## CookieSal

*Fingers in ears* LALALALALALALALA


----------



## popsi

sorrry lol !!! i have a bottle of moet champagne which i had for my birthday .. i told john we are gonna open it tomorrow as 9 months is a long time to wait to have it


----------



## CookieSal

Good girl...lovin the PMA!


----------



## ebonie

LOL popsi i ttotally agree with u it is a waste lol 
That sounds lovely pops i will have to try it  

Sal i hope karen has a good walk tomorrow hun and u are ok waiting for her


----------



## CookieSal

Ladies, I'm off to bed now.  Love to you all xxxx


----------



## miriam7

how are you all this evening? im knackered been on a mad tidy up all day..im wondering whats happened to moth? where are you!


----------



## CookieSal

Well we watched the DVD and I do feel better informed and have better understanding of the embryology side particularly as I knew very little - nothing about that before.  Attempted my relaxation Reiki CD thing but to be honest my mind is racing too much at the moment, still at least I tried.
We're watching Law and Order - SVU (nice easy, relaxing viewing of people being murdered etc)


----------



## kara76

sal take one day at a time hunni


----------



## popsi

sal - glad you watched it and it did now scare you xx your programme sounds really scary !!! i could not watch it i on my own this week in the nights  

well i am in bed now watching BB like. . . for you girls that like it alex has been removed from the house for constantly breaking rules ! about time too xx


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls how are you girls today ??
Yeah miriam i was wondering where moth is ?

Well darren have just gone to get his new car hes like a child lol hes excited !!!
Im of to bed now im shattered need to get some sleep in today lol speak laters girls love emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KellyG

Hello ladies

Hope you are all well and full of PMA 

I am waiting to start ICSI and im waiting for my AF to arrive so I can go on the pill, until my treatment cycle on the 1st July. 

Its quite weird talking on here and i may have seen one or two of you at the clinic lol

Anyway, I'm sure i will get to know you all very very soon


Mwah 

 xxKellyxx


----------



## ebonie

Hiya kelly it is a bit nerve racking when u first come on here butr i am sure you will fit in well,
How are you feeling with ur tx coming up


----------



## popsi

Hiya Kelly .. i was scared to death when i joined this site !! and even more scared when i went on the first meet up... <i am the shy one you see ,> but its been brilliant !! the best thing ever, its great that you have joined us, you will have great support 

you have probably seen a few of us in the hospital its weird sitting in the waiting room wondering if these are the girls you chat too.. you can come on our next meet you will then know is, is this your first treatment

Spooks --- your as mad as ever I see lol.. hope your feeling a bit better honey and you get on this tx road soon 

Ems - how are you honey  x

Sal - you been quiet today, hope your ok babe and not worrying too much , it will be fine xx you made me cry with your text today i was just telling john lol !!

Kara - how are you today, hows the  sick feeling today, i had ginger biscuits they did help a bit i have to say, but did not try the cola bottles yet !!

Andrea - only 2 days to go honey, how are you feeling today, hope your ok i have a really good feeling about this cycle as I have always told you x

Miriam - well what did you think of BB !! i am sooo glad she has gone, hope your ok

Chilli - any news from neurotic lady lol !! hope that your ok and well xx

Ness - how was the scan today  hope it went ok, you looked really well x

Ok i bound to have forgotten some of you but its only because the dr is making me forget !! i could not remember the surname of a girl i have worked with for 6 years yesterday !!!! dont think she was too amused but i dont like her very much anyway so do i care.. do i hell lol

xxxx


----------



## kara76

kelly you have probably seen me im always there lol

sicky today is ok and girls i have my gestone woo hoo


----------



## miriam7

kara.. good job the gestone doesnt have to go in yr fridge..i doubt theres any room! welcome kellyg   you have come to the right place! how are you all this evening? spooks whats happning with you now?


----------



## kara76

spooks hunni

what is worry you so much hun?


----------



## miriam7

lol spooks.. hopefully things will get a move on once you have had  your oe


----------



## KellyG

Evening ladies


Spooks i have my OE on weds to, see u there hun  

Hello to ebonie kara popsi Miriam and all the other ladies hope you are all well and enjoying your tx  

I'm getting so impatient now only 11 days till my planning meeting and then we will get a move on (I Hope!!!) 

I really am fed up of waiting, but i do feel kind of a fraud moaning about it! I may not have been waiting as long as some of you for tx or even babies, but i don't think other woman i know, or even my close friends understand that feeling right in the pitt of your stomach and the ache in your heart when you see a new born or pg woman just casually walking down the street!  

My family and friends have finally stopped with all the comments like 'oh your only young it will happen' or ' oh it will happen when you least expect it' The comment are nice and comforting to a point, but i just think  !! I'm so glad we know what the problem is and now we are dealing with it, i just have to bite my tongue as i don't think its fair to tell everyone my hubby shoots blanks   lol aww bless!!!

I'm sorry girls for rambling   i just know that even though we aren't close yet i just know that you understand where I'm comming from...

I'm gonna start a diary me thinks and get it all out properly, the only thing is i might get repetitive strain injury!!!!!!!  

Kelly xxxxx


----------



## KellyG

Ok Batman see you there lol

Im doing egg share and my donor is ready and we have done everything apart from the OE, im not sure why you have to wait, ring them and ask and make a fuss!! 

Take care hun


----------



## kara76

well well done egg sharing hunni

what a great thing to do


----------



## KellyG

Aww thanks spooks and kara.

I just couldnt even imagine my recipients face when she got the call to say they found a match for her. 
I do think what an amazing gift im giving someone, and hopfully i will give my Dh a very special gift too 

xxxxx


----------



## kara76

so how you feeling about starting?


----------



## miriam7

thats is so lovely of you kelly wishing you the best of luck


----------



## KellyG

Thanks for the support girls!!  

Kara im actually excited, im not actually thinkin about if it doesnt work for us just yet. we have opted out of knowing if my recipient's tx works, but i can change  my mind if i want and maybe if our tx works then i will ask.

i just like to know everything and plan what our next move will be, i hope we can get started straight away

reading about the injections is freaking me out abit, not the injections itself (im not at all squmish) but if i do them wrong or snap the needle lol


----------



## CookieSal

Kelly - don't worry about them.  I've been nervous but you can't really go wrong and you will get used to them really quickly.  Kara does hers from the boot of her car these days LOL


----------



## miriam7

lol kara does! you will be fine kelly you soon get the hang of them   ive sent you a private message as have noticed your on ********..


----------



## popsi

kelly - you will be fine they are ok when you've done one.. sal does them in restaurant's !!!


----------



## CookieSal

....under Sister Kara's supervision!


----------



## kara76

the jab are easy once you get used to them and snapping the needle well you won't, the first jab is the worst

im off to find my vids and i will be posting a gestone one too lol


----------



## CookieSal

Am I being neurotic or do they hurt more as your tummy swells during stimms?  I don't mean agony but more stingy


----------



## kara76

i have started a thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0

your body might well be more sensetive as your hormone level goes up

i found the jab stung a little when i was having af


----------



## CookieSal

Ladies, I am taking myself off to bed now.... love to you all xxxxx


----------



## KellyG

Im hoping i will be fine lol thanks again

night night cookiesal mwah xxxx


----------



## kara76

sal bed??stay and play


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls sally stay and chat with us plzzzzzzz


----------



## kara76

hey ebonie how are you hun?


----------



## ebonie

Im good thanks kara a bit tired but ok just watching bb lol 
Hows work??


----------



## kara76

seems its just you and me left lol unless the girls are watching my vids lol

work was busy today but one of the guest brought me a box of thorntons chocs for me being nice and findin her a gp, that made me happy


----------



## ebonie

Aww that is nice kara isnt it nice to be appreciated lol have u ate the thorntons yet  

Sorry i didnt reply straight away jack just woke up and was sick everywhere  
i am still heaving thinking about it lol
yeah maybe they are hun


----------



## miriam7

im still here as usual! i was just watching bb   im still stuffed from my chinese im such a pig! have u finished cleaning jacks sick up yet pmsl


----------



## kara76

cleaning puke up is no fun

i haven;t seen any bb

ive eaten alot of the choc yep and they are lovely


----------



## ebonie

lol i know ughh it was gross but hes ok now lol
How are you feeling hun ??


----------



## miriam7

mmm i love thorntons.. viennese truffles and alpinis! how you doin kara what did luke have to say earlier then?


----------



## kara76

yeah im ok really

luke said that we couldn't go on forever and i shouldnt think that far ahead, it started off with us talking abut cars lol and the money and then tx, because depending on what happens with tx well it changes things if/when it works as i would have to get a new car

anyway, luke said we have gona without things for years already, in the end i said as long as i have the money can we keep going and he said he would never TELL me to stop...no **** lol

i think he feels bad as he can not save the money i do cause he spends too much yet when w go drifting he pays and all treats such as take away he pays plus if any extra cash comes in it goes in the fund.....think i shocked him by bursting into tears and locking myself in the loo


----------



## miriam7

orr bless you.. this infertility is so hard.. your not ready to give up yet i know its just the money situation isnt it..i would keep trying over and over if i had the money ..if i win the lottery the ivf is on me girls!


----------



## kara76

wow i hope you win lol

would be easy without the money issues what for sure and im not giving up for certain, i will beg borrow and probably steak but not from old ladies or kids lol


----------



## miriam7

lol well im glad your ok.. emma you have gone quiet has jack been sick again..i hope not?


----------



## ebonie

Aww kara   This if lark is so hard isnt it hun i hope and pray for you that this next cycle will work for you hun, i think money is the root to all evils isnt it!!


----------



## ebonie

Yeah sorry jack was sick again i was just sorting him out


----------



## kara76

maybe i should rob a bank, so who wants to join me lol

think i better get to bed as im knackered


----------



## ebonie

Ill come and join u kara lol
or the other idea is to get a rich old man pmsl of course u got to still keep luke pmsl


----------



## miriam7

im in kara.. whos got the balaclavas! what have you fed jack the emm i hope it wasnt your cooking! lol


----------



## ebonie

pmsl he went down his friends after school so im free i didnt poison him with my cooking lol


----------



## deblest

Hi - I am new to this site.  Only found it yesterday.  Been trying to find somewhere to talk to ppl who are going through the same thing.

Just wondered if how I'm feeling is normal.  I had ET on 19th.  Belly feels really crampy almost like a cross between mild period pains and trapped wind.  My EC was really painful and I really suffered the day after (EC was on 17th) so I don't know if its still the after effects of that.

Any advice would be greatly received.

Thanks
Debi


----------



## kara76

hiya debi and welcome to the IVF WALES board

your ovaries will be swollen still and this can cause pain and thr pesseries don't help


----------



## deblest

Thats what I was hoping.  This is my first time for EC and ET.  Its been really scary.  I think its more the unknown.  And this 2ww is going to be the longest 2 weeks of my life I think.

I feel a bit better tho.

Thanks


----------



## kara76

yeah the 2ww is hard hun

how many eggs/embryo did you get?

the first time is always a little scary lets hope it is the last


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141846.300

debi this is a thread for ladies/gents having tx in june /july


----------



## deblest

I had 4 eggs collected (which apparently was really good for me).  All four fertilised but 2 with more than one sperm.  The other 2 were fine and developed really well and as they should - so they went back in.


----------



## kara76

thats good hun, i had a multi nuclear (more than one sperm in an egg) last clinic


----------



## popsi

debbie,

all sounds really positive for you, good luck and welcome to FF .. its really friendly round here so pop in whenever you can  

where are you from Deb?

xx


----------



## deblest

Wow you really have been thro it haven't you.

DH took the call after EC.  He thinks he has super-sperm bless him coz 2 had more than one.  He's been a godsend tho.


----------



## CookieSal

Hi Debi

Welcome to the forums - you' ve found the best place for support, advice and friendship!  

I'm about to have my first EC on Monday but did have a follie reduction during my last IUI cycle which isn't very different in some ways and I was really uncomfortable for days afterwards so probably is connected to that.  Congrats on your 2 embies and fingers crossed they go the distance


----------



## kara76

aww bless him, that is so nerve racking


----------



## deblest

CookieSal said:


> Hi Debi
> 
> Welcome to the forums - you' ve found the best place for support, advice and friendship!
> 
> I'm about to have my first EC on Monday but did have a follie reduction during my last IUI cycle which isn't very different in some ways and I was really uncomfortable for days afterwards so probably is connected to that. Congrats on your 2 embies and fingers crossed they go the distance


Thanks. I just wish I'd known about this site sooner. DH has been fantastic but its so nice to actually speak to ladies going thro the same thing.

Good luck with your EC


----------



## CookieSal

I know what you mean but better late than never!  If you live locally, we do meet up from time to time - it's a fabulous way to let off steam and laugh, moan and share experiences. (inlcuding jabs last time)


----------



## kara76

i shared my jabs with the car park lol


----------



## CookieSal

Yes, our graphic conversations don't seem to have succeeded in emptying the Harvester as yet so we're trying to frighten people off before they get through the door! LOL


----------



## deblest

lol I couldn't do mine.  DH had to do them.  I'm not very good with injections.  I nearly passed out when they left us to have a practice.  He done a good job tho.  The last one hurt like buggery tho.

I'm in Kenfig Hill, Bridgend.  The meets sound good.  Would be nice to let of a bit of steam and give DH a break.


----------



## kara76

hurt like buggery you are gona fit in well lol

we meet at sarn services in the harvester so only down the road for you


----------



## CookieSal

Yup perfect location for you.

We need to sort out the next date in fact!


----------



## deblest

Great.  That would be soooo cool.  Could do with a slap-up as well.


----------



## kara76

i have posted 2 dates in the meets thread

suppose i better get dressed soon


----------



## deblest

Ok.  But I can do pretty much any date.  I'll keep an eye for the next one


----------



## kara76

mari is lovely, wondered if she got a pay rise to come back lol

i must try and get a pay rise, i think im worth it


----------



## deblest

I think so.  You're more deserving than most.


----------



## kara76

deblest said:


> I think so. You're more deserving than most.


i like you

i will tell my boss you said i need a pay rise lol,


----------



## CookieSal

Put me down as a reference chick


----------



## deblest

Right'o.  And tell him if he doesn't he'll meet Mr Crowbar lol


----------



## kara76

i think im gona ask on monday, what have i got to lose


----------



## deblest

Absolutely nothing.  But I can name 2 things your boss could lose!


----------



## kara76

pmsl

£25 a week would be fab lol


----------



## CookieSal

Three surely ?


----------



## deblest

O yeah!  lol


----------



## kara76

think i better start trying to think of this fet as a chance, its the blasto thing thats stressing me and i can't afford to throw £614 away

i have just worked money out and if im really good i will still have 1900 my december after a frozen and a fresh so i need to stop worrying i think

i have car tax and insurance to pay and lukes 30th birthday


----------



## CookieSal

Definitely stop worrying chick.  This FET is an excellent chance and your plan is sound


----------



## miriam7

welcome debi.. we are all nuts! we will all be rooting for your embys to grow to blastos kara


----------



## popsi

Miriam -- what you think of Stuart


----------



## miriam7

hiya popsi ..im not sure at the moment....sylvia was in the bath with him last night..she dnt mess about does she!


----------



## kara76

is this bb chat......?


----------



## popsi

Kara --- sorry <slap on wrist !>


----------



## kara76

hehe i sound like a mod 

i just haven;t a clue about it as i havent watch any


----------



## CookieSal

Me either - it is banned in my house.  Neither Karen nor I like it.


----------



## popsi

i couldnt get through the summer without it LMAO !!! ok no more chat we will go to the bb room lol x

well i off for a nice soak in the bath now, then try to decide what to wear, i had bought a lovely floaty skirt to the knee in turquoise swirley patterns a new top and white strappy sandals .. but funnily enough they wont be worn tonight now with the bloody rain !!!! looks like it be jeans and a top


----------



## CookieSal

Tracksuit and sweatshirt for weather like this and a refusal to leave the house!  Do have to go get cat litter mind. BAH!

Enjoy your meal and report back on what you had when you get back - you know how I like to know


----------



## kara76

have a nice bath and a nice night mate

i need to find for food


----------



## CookieSal

I'm having soup - how rubbish is that in June?   - should be having salad and strawberries and cream whilst sunbathing in the garden.


----------



## KellyG

Hiya ladies

Im home from work and DH is out with the boys to watch the stoopid boxing tut

Im gonna have a big fat chineese (meal) i think mmmmmm

How is everyone this evening??


----------



## hairdresser

KellyG said:


> Hiya ladies
> back after a long break wishing you all lots of luck with future treatment hoping to start soon! night in dh away on stag weekend in poland! xx


----------



## popsi

hairdresser.. i left you a message on the swansea board,... did not know you knew about us over here   welcome back honey xx


----------



## kara76

hairdresser welcome back


----------



## Moth

Hiya Ladies

Miriam, Emma and spooks - I'm still alive - had a great holiday - except for the rubbish weather.
Haven't had the energy to post on here lately. Phoned the clinic after i came home from hols, to find out my AMH result - which was really awful - so felt too fed up to come on here and go to the meet   Hope you had a great afternoon.

So, am beginning to wonder if there's any point in putting ourselves through this IVF torment, as so far, most of our results have been rubbish. Besides, we have to wait forever for our TIC appt which is 7th July, and i really feel like i can't be bothered with it all. Sorry, but guess am on a bit of a downer!

Hope everyone else is feeling in a better frame of mind.   

Sal - good luck for Monday

Moth x


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Moth,

I did wonder where you'd gone after your holiday.

I presume you are still attending the TIC appt?  You just never know in this game, a lot of it is down to luck and many women succeed against all odds.  Maybe you need some time to accept the help etc.  Remember, treatment is bypassing all the things that are wrong with us, that is why most of us are there because we need help for whatever reason. 

How bad were your AMH results?  How long did they take to come back?  

I hope you can pick yourself up and focus.

Good luck in whatever you decide to do.

Andrea xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Welcome Debi


----------



## kara76

moth

did clinic tell you they were bad? or did you google the results?


----------



## miriam7

hope your ok moth ..any time you wanna talk we are all here for you


----------



## Moth

Cheers girls - guess we all have our days of depression! Thanks for all your kind words, you've all got enough to deal with - without my problems too! Yes, Andi we're still going to the TIC appt next month, think that all this time in between appointments gives you too much time to think!  

Had my bloods taken at first appt 8 May and intended to ask for the results at the TIC appt but because of the TIC appointment being 2 months after the initial consultation, it seemed too long to wait till July - so i phoned last week. AMH was 3.6 - which looking at the reference ranges i found somewhere (not sure where though) it falls within the lower end of ''low fertility'' range - so it's pretty bad. The nurse said try not to worry as she's seen lower - but you know what it's like! I guess i knew the result wouldn't be great because of my age but we all live in hope! I know you were concerned about your AMH Kara, did you find out any interesting info?

Anyway, we'll see what they've got to say at the TIC.   Do you think this means i would probably be a poor responder and will need to have a higher dose of drugs? How do they decide if you're doing the long or short protocol?

Hi to everyone - hope you're all doing ok.

Moth x


----------



## ebonie

Aww sorry moth ur feeling down i didnt see ur post earlier hun as the girls have said we are here if you want to talk love emmaxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

moth all the amh really tells you is to get on with treatment now sooner than later and yep you will probably get a higher doses on stimms

Antimüllerian hormone (AMH) and other markers of ovarian reserve were assessed to determine their predictive value with respect to treatment outcome. In a multivariate regression analysis, AMH was found to be predictive of the number of oocytes and the number of embryos, *but not of embryo quality or the chance of a pregnancy, after IVF/ICSI*.

at ivf wales they measure amh levels on a different level than what you have seen, your being just below normal range, if i remember right normal range is 5 to 15 so you are 1.1 below normal range which of the grand scheme on things isn;t bad news hunni


----------



## Moth

Kara - you are a walking text book  Thank you for the AMH info, that's really helpful, feeling more positive now - do you read a book a day or something? Your brain must be like a sponge! My brain is just like mushy peas at the moment - hard to retain any information. I've decided to just _'go with the flow' _ and whatever happens during tx is in the lap of the Gods!

How are you feeling today? I bet those drugs are enough to send you over the edge 

Emma - thanks - i'm ok today, just going a bit crazy i think. 

Moth x


----------



## kara76

my brain is only like that cause i skipped school so have loads of room to fill lol


----------



## KellyG

Evening ladies


My AF arrived today so im now 'on the pill' have my planning meeting on the 1st, how long do u think till DR? IM counting down the days yay!! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

normal down reg starts on day 21 but as you are egg sharing they might keep you on the pill for longer to get you and the recepiant in sinc with eachother

the good thing is your on your way


----------



## Moth

Perhaps that's where i went wrong then Kara - i actually went to school quite regularly!  

Looks like i'll have to wait another month then to start tx (that's if they put me on the long protocol) as my appt on July 7th will be CD22  

Moth x


----------



## kara76

moth maybe ask for short protocol then lol


----------



## Moth

I'll intend to ask many things on the way to the clinic - but once i get in that room, everything i was going to ask (even though i'll have it written down) will all be a distant memory! Plus, isn't it cheaper to be on the short protocol  (less drugs?) 

Moth x


----------



## kara76

i suggest writing all question down and just handing over the questions, thats what i do lol


----------



## ANDI68

It wasn't cheaper for me Moth but I had to pay for the antagonist drug instead of suprecur which was 4 times the price for 7 days!!!


----------



## Moth

That's typical! Oh well, bang goes that idea of saving a few pennies  

I bet they really look forward to your visits kara! They must be busy revising the night before your appointments to make sure you don't catch them out with any tricky questions! 

Moth x


----------



## kara76

i have also emailed questions through

normal short protocol uses suprecur and not the expensive drug andi used, she us well a little special


----------



## Moth

Kara - I guess you and Andi are the exceptions to the rule!  

Anyway, hope you have a good week. I'm off now, got some paperwork to do for work. Will catch you all next weekend - have banned myself from coming on here during the week as i check out FF and then mysteriously i find myself on other websites ordering clothes i can't afford and don't even need. So, i figure that if i don't switch on my computer - i can't be tempted! I never have been a window shopper - what's the point of it? 

Take care

Moth x


----------



## kara76

moth pmsl

have a good week hun

night night


----------



## Moth

Cheers, g'nite (am off to hide my credit cards in case i ''sleep-shop''!) 
Moth x


----------



## miriam7

calling spooks! is it your open evening 2morrow.. are you going to decide what do do after it depending how quick they will treat you?


----------



## kara76

spooks hunni

good luck tomorrow, im sure someone else if having a OE too, is it you deblest?


----------



## kara76

im good hun thank you

you off to bed, night mate and we wana hear all about it


----------



## CookieSal

Hope you find it helpful hun x


----------



## KellyG

Its meee kara having my OE 

Spooks i hope it bring us both luck chick, see you there, even tho u wont tell me wot u look like lol i will have purple glasses on


----------



## kara76

woo hoo

good luck hun i hope it goes well for you


----------



## kara76

what time is it?


----------



## kara76

don't forget your cape

will you pop back on tonight and post?


----------



## kara76

good luck matey and enjoy your meal


----------



## CookieSal

Hope it goes well both of you x


----------



## kara76

where is everyone tonight?


----------



## popsi

spooks .. i know your there now but good luck honey   enjoy your nice meal out too x


----------



## KellyG

hellooooo

well i hope u enjoyed the OE spooks, cos we didnt!! well it wasnt useful to us as we are a week away from our tx but we had to go.. 

its useful if you are starting out, i new it all anyway lol.... so feel a bit deflated

6days to go baby

thanks for the support girls xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

so it was just going over things you already knew, thats a shame


----------



## KellyG

i dont understand why we had to go cos we r so far into it atm, there were people there that are right at the start... but i suppose it helps otherwise they wouldnt do it. 


spooks, did u seee me? cos i didnt see any batmans or robins


----------



## kara76

i canlt believe you didn't notice batman and robin lol

im gona have to find out why they do open evenings then, maybe it helps clinic too


----------



## popsi

i found the oe quite good.. but i guess thats because i had never even been to the hospital before and knew nothing about ivf as i did not learn about it before being called for tx or it would have driven me


----------



## KellyG

yep like i said it is good for people starting out but i did my research on ivf icsi es and blah blah.

it is nice to know, like this site that its normal young people like me/us that have problems having babies i do think when ivf was put to us that i thought it was just for 40 year olds, might have been me being bloody minded, especialy as DH has low sperm count it just wasnt talked about b4...... xxx


----------



## kara76

yeah not everyone would research and at least the unit is trying to help everyone as a whole

im off to bed girl, my head hurts


----------



## KellyG

good night kara hope u feel better in the morning huni xxx


----------



## miriam7

hope you feel better soon kara ..i hate headaches    oe is a bit pointless i learned loads more coming on here!


----------



## KellyG

exactly how i felt. zita told me most of it lol....

how r u doing miriam? xxx


----------



## miriam7

lol im good been having a mad clean up .. trying to chuck stuff out.. im a right hoarder! ive got my blood test on fri ..wondering if anyone knows what my progesterone level is supposed to be..and will i be able to phone the hospital to tell them or will they want the results faxed?


----------



## CookieSal

Kara - sleep well hunni, hope your headache is gone by the morning.

Kelly - sorry to hear you didn't find the OE terribly helpful.  We did ours back in July of last year and I found it reassuring, maybe that was because it was early days for us or maybe because it was something that we could actually do whilst we waited for my lap.  Louise did ours and we had the chance to ask a couple of questions that I was wondering about so I quite enjoyed it.  It's probably the backlog that they've got at the moment that means the timing isn't so good.

Miriam - good luck with the blood test sweetie - no idea on levels; I am the most uninformed of all of us.  

Ands - how you doing chick?  I emerged from my cloud of self pity by watching bright cheery TV programmes - Air Crash Investigation and Tsunami - Eye witness accounts


----------



## popsi

lol... sal i guess after watching them you have to be happy with what we have hey lol ! how are you feeling physically now babe

kara - sorry to hear about your head hun, you really should get some of them cool head patches they are fab and better than stick <which is good too !> xx

Miriam - dont know about levels but know that i had my fsh etc done locally and just rung ivf wales with the results and they were happy with that then x


----------



## CookieSal

Well no bleeding - just slightly discoloured CM and pains considerably eased - basically just localised to ovary area.  Tummy bloated like a beach ball - don't think I will go into the office again tomorrow.  Won't find any clothes to fit for a start!


----------



## popsi

hey girls do us poor ladies who have to work on Friday get to know where your secret venue is then ??   

Sal - at least improving slowly for you babe, i would not go in stay home till your ready x


----------



## CookieSal

Yeah, spoke to my boss yesterday and he told me to take it easy and not worry about anything.  He is the best!


----------



## kara76

now i see the point in OE at least we get the facts, alot of stuff we read on the net could be wrong or myths and don't get me started on zita west lol


----------



## deblest

I thought the oe for IVF was good.  they tell you everything from start to finish and what they do inbetween.  And you get to ask questions.  The staff were really good, very professional and didn't blind you with science.

Mind you, all the men looked really embarrassed and uncomfortable when it came to their parts - bless em!


----------



## CookieSal

Yes Karen and I did have to smile - all men, eyes down!  Bless them!


----------



## deblest

How u feeling today hun


----------



## CookieSal

Physically pretty good, each day I feel less bloated and tender and I plan to actually go in to work tomorrow rather than just working from home in my PJs.

Emotionally - still very sad and anxious; I know everyone has their challenges but mine seem to be a constant bombardment at the moment.    I am trying to have faith in Zig and Zag but it's hard knowing the odds are stacked against me with my fibroid.

How are you doing chick?


----------



## kara76

aww sal you do sound down in the dumps,

did mr g say that your fibroid will stop you getting pregnant?


----------



## CookieSal

No, after the 3D scan he said that the amount of fibroid material I have inside my uterus should not have an adverse effect on implantation. 

If I do conceive I have a higher risk of MC because the broid will try and feed on the blood supply that the baby needs.  Have just done a bit of googling though and it seems that lots of ladies do have fibroids during pg - some which appear during pg and majority are fine. I am going to stick with that and not research any more.  

I hope I will feel better once I have my planning meeting and have a timescale


----------



## kara76

well thats good news NOW STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE

once your af comes you can then move on


----------



## CookieSal

Yup, hopefully it will be sooner rather than later.  Without cyclogest I am hoping this will be a short cycle.

How are you doing today?  how's the headache?


----------



## kara76

i would imagine it will be the same as a natural cycle, you know roughly when you ovulated so go from there

my headache is still here but im ok, a little nervous about my scan more because i don't wana be let down after last month, but it will be ok i hope


----------



## CookieSal

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## kara76

thanks hunni

i should be cooking dinner but i can't be bother yet


----------



## CookieSal

No, it's Air Crash Investigation time..... get to the TV!


----------



## kara76

im watching deal or no deal

sad i know


----------



## deblest

CookieSal said:


> Physically pretty good, each day I feel less bloated and tender and I plan to actually go in to work tomorrow rather than just working from home in my PJs.
> 
> Emotionally - still very sad and anxious; I know everyone has their challenges but mine seem to be a constant bombardment at the moment.  I am trying to have faith in Zig and Zag but it's hard knowing the odds are stacked against me with my fibroid.
> 
> How are you doing chick?


I shouldn't grumble really but feel really sick my poor boobies are all swollen and sore - need new bras already!!!  Pessaries not helping - having to go up the back door now coz i kept spitting them out - but that way getting sore as well now 

All i want to do is sleep.

But apart from I'm bloody marvelous


----------



## kara76

You wait til you fart lol

i found front door at night and back in the morning worked well


----------



## deblest

kara76 said:


> i would imagine it will be the same as a natural cycle, you know roughly when you ovulated so go from there
> 
> my headache is still here but im ok, a little nervous about my scan more because i don't wana be let down after last month, but it will be ok i hope


Whats ur scan for kara (if you dont mind my asking)?


----------



## deblest

I done it yesterday................oh the shame  

And the wind................o my god


----------



## kara76

you can ask be anything but if you propose i would have to say no lol

my scan tomorrow is to check my womb lining and if all good i should get a date for the thaw and then hopig to culture embryos to blastocyst

i always fart them out hehe


----------



## deblest

oooo


----------



## kara76

thanks hun

suppose i will have to try and get an early night as i need to leave home at around 730am


----------



## popsi

hi girls

Sal - sorry your still feeling poop chick xx you know i am thinking of you xx hope you enjoyed aircrash tv !! x

Deb - only 8 days till you test now bet time is going slow for you though.. hope your bearing up x

Kara - good luck for your scan honey, your like me i got to leave at 6.45am to get there too !!! these city girls dont know they born lol x

Spooks - hope your ok  

Hugs to everyne else


----------



## kara76

good luck miriam for your blood test, progestrone over 30 shows ovulation


----------



## KellyG

Evening everyone....

Kara hows ur headaches hun good luck with your scan  

Popsi where u live to have to leave your house that early?

Miriam how u doing chick

Hiya deb   havent spoken to you much hows you?

Sal hows ur belly ? 

Spooks where are youuuuuuuuuuu??


 To everyone else xxx


----------



## popsi

Kelly.. i live in the Neath Valley so got almost a 100 mile round trip, got to leave that early as the traffic is bad in the mornings too  and my scan is at 8am

what are we all up to girls.. i am watching BB <sorry kara  >


----------



## miriam7

lol evening ladies ..im about to watch bb! thanks kara i knew you would know bout progesterone levels   good luck for your scans popsi and kara    no one heard of spooks since oe?


----------



## KellyG

im watchin BB too   lol

i think im gonna find a ticker too put on here


no spooks not been on since OE


----------



## kara76

thanks hun and no haven't heard from spooks hope she is ok

everyone seems very quite at the moment


----------



## popsi

hope spooks and DH were not called to any emergencies requiring super heros


----------



## KellyG

heheheh popsi that made me laugh!!


----------



## kara76

popsi said:


> hope spooks and DH were not called to any emergencies requiring super heros


maybe thats what is it


----------



## miriam7

yep ive just seen the batman sigh flashing in the sky! whats next for you then kelly ?


----------



## KellyG

i have my planning meeting on tuesday and not really sure what exactly is gonna happen (which is killing me cos i neeeed to know everything) but im excited


----------



## kara76

a planning appointment is what is says on the tin, you will be planning your tx


----------



## KellyG

yes but what exactly happens, will i know my OTD? is it all mapped out 4 me, will they tell me when i start argggggh help me girlies lol


----------



## kara76

i would imagine they will tell you when you will start hun


----------



## KellyG

ok thanks kara 


aww my dh has fallen asleep on the sofa, i think i may be neglecting him since i found you lot


----------



## kara76

he will get use to it lol


----------



## ebonie

Sorry i am late on here lol, we have been been out for a meal because its darrens birthday today hes 37   only now settling down for the night lol so wont be on late cause im shattered,
I hope all you girls are ok !!
Miriam good luck for your bloods tomorrow  

Kara good luck for your  scan hun   

Popsi ~Good luck for your scan as well    

Hello to the rest of you girls hope ur all ok only short personals tonight as im tired and i have had a few drinks !!!

Spooks where you to hun


----------



## deblest

popsi said:


> hi girls
> 
> Sal - sorry your still feeling poop chick xx you know i am thinking of you xx hope you enjoyed aircrash tv !! x
> 
> Deb - only 8 days till you test now bet time is going slow for you though.. hope your bearing up x
> 
> Kara - good luck for your scan honey, your like me i got to leave at 6.45am to get there too !!! these city girls dont know they born lol x
> 
> Spooks - hope your ok
> 
> Hugs to everyne else


Its going really slooooooooooooooooooooooow! I can't stand it!  But I'm sure it'll come round soon enough. I just hope its worth the wait


----------



## miriam7

debi sorry its dragging so much ..the 2ww was the worst part for me ..time seems to stand still! andi68 empty your inbox!


----------



## deblest

I think its because its on my mind all the time which i suppose is normal specially as its first one. 

I noticed you are all looking for spooks.  when was she last on here?


----------



## miriam7

i couldnt think of nothing but has it worked or not i felt so bored! spooks hasnt posted since wednesday she had open evening then ..


----------



## deblest

I was nosing thro the index page and noticed that spooks has posted in the ASK A LAWYER section so I popped in for a look.  I know its being nosey but was concerned as its ASK A LAWYER if you get my drift.  I something has happened as she was asking about tranfering to a new clinic and transfering funds.  So I think that may be why she's not been in??


----------



## miriam7

o right well we knew she was thinking about swapping clinics because its taking so long to get started bless her .. hope shes ok and just thinking things through


----------



## deblest

Bless her.  Well I hope she gets what she wants.  It must be hard if shes lost faith in the clinic.  Its a shame coz they been really good with me.  I suppose its best to move and feel positive


----------



## miriam7

yeah if shes not happy with them she should go somewhere else.. what do you have planned for the rest of the day to take your mind of the wait debi?


----------



## deblest

Not much really.  In work  

Can't concentrate much.  Keep googling stuff.  Same ol' thing really like you were has it worked, are they still there, are both of them there, any signs.  Gonna drive myself  

I'm better than I was tho.  Its helped being able to talk on here I'm driving my DH  

What about you, where are you at with your treatment


----------



## miriam7

sorry been in the bath ready to go shopping! im hoping to do a natural go next month as i only have the 1 embryo left.. this site is brill dnt know what i would do without it


----------



## popsi

spooks honey xx i see no reason to leave it dont matter where your having tx all that matters is we are all going through the same thing.. and i for one will be cross if you leave us altogether xx you have permission to post on other threads.. but you belong here too !! xx


----------



## KellyG

popsi said:


> spooks honey xx i see no reason to leave it dont matter where your having tx all that matters is we are all going through the same thing.. and i for one will be cross if you leave us altogether xx you have permission to post on other threads.. but you belong here too !! xx


i totally agree


----------



## miriam7

spooks you do what you feel is right babe..change clinics if thats what you want just make sure stick around the board to let us know how you get on!


----------



## kara76

spooks spooks spooks

just cause you change clinic don't leave us and keep us updated matey

we are here for you even if you went to the moon


----------



## popsi

girls.. thought this would make you chuckle

The Facecloth  (a true story by anonymous)


This has to be read, laughed at and passed on.
There is not a woman alive today who won't crack up over this!

I was due for a cancer smear with the doctor
later in the week. Early one morning, I received a call
from the doctor's office to tell me that I had been
rescheduled for that morning at 9:30 am. I had only just
packed everyone off to work and school, and it was
already around 8:45 am. The trip to his office took
about 35 minutes, so I didn't have any time to spare.

As most women do, I like to take a little
extra effort over hygiene when making such visits, but
this time I wasn't going to be able to make the full
effort. So, I rushed upstairs, threw off my pyjamas, wet
the facecloth that was sitting next to the sink, and gave
myself a quick wash in that area to make sure I was at
least presentable. I threw the facecloth in the clothes
basket, donned some clothes, hopped in the car and raced
to my appointment.

I was in the waiting room for only a few
minutes when I was called in. Knowing the procedure, as
I'm sure you do, I hopped up on the table, looked over at
the other side of the room and pretended that I was in
Paris or some other place a million miles away. I was a
little surprised when the doctor said, 'My, we have made
an extra effort this morning, haven't we?' 

I didn't respond.

After the appointment, I heaved a sigh of
relief and went home. The rest of the day was normal -
some shopping, cleaning, & cooking.

After school when my 7 year old daughter was
playing, she called out from the bathroom, 'Mummy,
where's my facecloth?'

I told her to get another one from the
cupboard. 
  
She replied, 'No, I need the one that was
here by the sink, it had all my glitter saved inside it.'

NEVER going back to that doctor ever!!!


----------



## miriam7

pmsl... i wonder if its true!


----------



## deblest

Looks like it could be a winner for the boots counter.  Glitter fanny flannels - for sparkly lady gardens.


----------



## ebonie

Omg that would be so embarrasing   i wonder if that did happen  to somebody lol

Deblest ~ You should market it and have it patented  pmsl maybe  u could be a millionare in the making with them  

Where is everyone lol youve all gone quiet is it only me on here


----------



## popsi

hi girls.. i agree with ebonie.. where are you all   

Sal - how are you babe xx hope your feeling more positive, i will be in touch soon  

Kara - thanks for the texts and keeping me sane honey.. not long now and you will have you precious little blasts on board and you will be a mother ship to them as you are to all of us  
  
Andi - how are you love, hope that your ok, miss you about here  

Emma - your 5am posts made me laugh so much lol.. your one crazy lady !

Miriam - how was your weekend, any wild partying ??

Deb - hope your wait is going ok  

I know i have missed loads, but i have to go and do some ironing now  , been out all day down the Gower picking strawberries and rasberries and buying lovely fruit and veg from the farm shops  , so all healthy in my neck of the woods.. apart from the extra thick double cream to put on them lol .. oh well got to have something bad so its a balanced meal    

Well i trying to get my positive head back on now, DH is being an absolute Angel in helping with mind and all household chores .. so feeling okish at moment ! stims start on Tuesday  !

xx


----------



## Scouse

Ladies I'm sorry to interupt and so sorry I haven't been around, but between having shingles, no internet, report writing and basically pretending I'm not infertile, I've not logged on for ages.
That doesn't mean to say that I haven't been atching your progress though 
But after reading your story Popsi, I had to log on and tell you myself and dh were howling with laughter............even though the footie final is on!!!!!!!!!!

Andi has been keeping me updated - thanks Andi and i hope th sun is glimmering through at sme point?

Kara I read your signature about lack od AF..........sorry if i'm being stupid but could you be BFP  Or am i missing something?

Popsi again I apologise for asking the obvious,but why are you changing clinics (lack of success i suspect?)  PS You don't belong to another site do you (this is being typed in a stage whisper so noone on here hears and is offended)  Just that I read elsewhere someone was going strawbrry picking down the Gower...........or is it just a coincidence?

I haven't time to catch up with all you other ladies ,but as from the 7th July I'm climbing back on this rollercoaster (Initial appointment with nurse to plan drugs protocol) so I guess it's timeto remove my head fromthe sand and admit to reality.  So i'll be 'seeing' you ladies alot more I hope!

Hurray Torres has just scored!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miriam7

im here! no partying this weekend rather quiet just watching bb and glastonbury on the tv! hope your all ok ..its so quiet in here! not long now till stimms then popsi  ...kara your quiet hope your ok ..when you gotta do the first gestone? hiya scouse..welcome back


----------



## popsi

scouse -- no i dont belong to another site lol.. so that is a coinicidence  , and i am not changing clinics either lol.. thats spooks who is doing that, welcome back on this rollercoaster and look forward to getting to know you, I am starting stims on tuesday ! 

enjoy the footy   xx


----------



## Scouse

popsi said:


> scouse -- no i dont belong to another site lol.. so that is a coinicidence , and i am not changing clinics either lol.. thats spooks who is doing that, welcome back on this rollercoaster and look forward to getting to know you, I am starting stims on tuesday !
> 
> enjoy the footy  xx


Sorry Popsi I was trying to catch up quickly whilst watching the footie! 
I am getting nervous about tx as it always makes me feel sooooooooo awful!
Best of luck for your tx!
I wonder howmany other 'cyclers' were strawberry picking on the Gower with you?


----------



## popsi

I know lol.. we maybe should have FF on our backs when we go out so we know others !!

I know what you mean about starting again, its not nice at all.. how many time have you cycled


----------



## Scouse

FF...........there are so many conotations people could come up with with thos initials!!!!!!!!

This will be our third go - after sayin a year ago, we'll only try once!  But they were the days I thought it would work EVERy time!  How niaive were we!!!!!!!
How about you?  Howmany times? You at IVF Wales?

First time LWC, then we had our freebie at Cardiff. This time self funding at IVF wales.


----------



## popsi

Hiya

Yes I know exactly what you mean, this is out 2nd time after saying we would only try once ! but we only had one egg failed to fertilise so did not get to ET .. that was NHS go over with and no bloody chance

So this is self funding and we will not try again then will move to adoption i think, but will not rule out tx in a few year   !!!! 

yes i am at ivf wales with the rest of the mad crazy bunch on here.. why do you come so far for treament if your from liverpool !!


----------



## Scouse

I live in Cardiff Bay..........not that far to travel!
I've been an adopted welshie for 15 years now!
I really want to make your next meet, although bit awkward as I'm a FF virgin!
I had shingles on your last meet so didn't want to take the chance of passing it on!

So we may be 'passing' eachother through the corridors of the Heath??


----------



## popsi

you have to come, and dont be nervous about being a newbie !! we all were i was terrified when i went first time lol but it was really great all the girls are fantastic, and its good to have new girls along too x

i am in the hospital on the 8th so will miss you by a day !!!!

glad that your not travelling from liverpool everyday lol.. i thought my 90 mile round trip to hospital was bad enough LOL !!


----------



## Scouse

popsi said:


> you have to come, and dont be nervous about being a newbie !! we all were i was terrified when i went first time lol but it was really great all the girls are fantastic, and its good to have new girls along too x
> 
> i am in the hospital on the 8th so will miss you by a day !!!!
> 
> glad that your not travelling from liverpool everyday lol.. i thought my 90 mile round trip to hospital was bad enough LOL !!


I will def join you next time!
90 miles..........where do you travel from?

They are changing my drugs this time- although i resond well we've never had any frosties. So fingers X this time for a bfp and frosties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is that being greedy or just positive?


----------



## Moth

Hiya ladies

Hope all is well, and that everyone has had a good weekend.

Sorry, for the 'me' post but have just popped on here quickly as have had a really busy weekend - i need to ask you ladies a question -when i called the clinic last week I asked the nurse if i would know my tx dates there and then whilst at my TIC appt.  The nurse said that i have to go back for another appt with a nurse to arrange dates? is this what normally happens or have i got the wrong end of the stick? If this is the case, why don't they let you book the appt with the nurse for the same day (after you've come out of the TIC appt)? I'm going to be 50 by the time this tx begins!!    (well, not quite!) And as i'm self funding, anyone know if i have to pay for the TIC -or is it part of the initial £150 appt fee? Couldn't see anything on the pricelist.

Any ideas? Thanks  

Hiya Scouse - welcome! I've not been to any of the meets yet, so you're not the only one. I'm at the clinic with dp on 7th for our TIC, think we have to be there by 3pm - not sure where we have to go though. DP has his analysis appt - which i think is at the old part in C block. But i think our TIC will be at the new bit? They didn't send us any info - so not completely sure!

Moth x


----------



## Scouse

Well Moth I will if you will!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I will go to the next one.

My appoinment is 3-30 so we may be passing!
As far as I know, you go to the desk, then are led off to the newbit for any 'procedures'
But its been 6 months since i was last there!
RE appoinment, when i rang i was given a date10 days later, so not too long to wait!
Best of luck Moth!


----------



## popsi

Scouse i am from the Neath Valley.. 45 miles each way, i have had change of medication this time too so   it all works, and nope your not greedy your POSITIVE !!!

Moth - sorry cant answer your question as my 1st was NHS funded so not sure but i am sure the other girls will be here soon to help you.. i am there on the 7th too but at 9am


----------



## Moth

Cheers girls

Good luck with your appts  

Speak to you all soon - has a date been agreed yet for the next meet?

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

hiya moth ..no date arranged yet for the next meet .. i shouldnt think you should have to pay for your tic appoinment surley its included in the thousands you will be spending for the tx..  but am not sure


----------



## kara76

just a quickie for me tonight girls

moth yep you need a planning appointment after you tlc appointment, im an old hat and nver did any of this

scouse 7 days to go well done

i rememeber saying we would ahve 3 tx then stop and we are still going, funny how those goal posts change.

girls your TIC appointment will be where the clinic have moved to , it is sign posted and very easy to find

through concourse up the stairs, first on the left and the first waiting area you come to, its sign posted too

tx and SA will be done in block c in the treatment area which you need to get buzzed into

good luck all im off to bed at last, been a long day


----------



## Moth

Thanks Miriam and Kara for your replies. 

Kara - I hope you're feeling better.  

Take care

Moth x


----------



## KellyG

Evening ladies

Kara how u doing hun still tired?

Miriam you get ur results 2moro dont u? 

Hiya scouse how u doing?

Moth, deb and popsi  

Sorry if i have missed anyone out..

i have my planning meeting 2moro. very exciting!!!

Ooooh just to say if anyone wants to see what i look like, i was on the front page of the echo tonight  

mwah xx


----------



## popsi

Kelly -- good luck with your planning meeting chick,, why were you on the front page of the echo !!!


----------



## KellyG

Thanks popsi im a bit scared they gonna tell me its gonna be another month b4 we start cos im ES....

We entered a comp oct 2006 with the echo to win a wedding, we entered and won woohoo. the echo are doin the comp again and they asked for a quote and they using our pictures to promote it. we saved 10 grand on our wedding it was fab! they put in there last week, we trying for babies and i thought they should have offered to pay for that 2 lol 

what is the next part of ur tx? xx


----------



## popsi

kelly that sounds really fab  i loooove weddings <which is why i guess i decided to make wedding stationery i love all the excitement around them>

i am dr at the moment which has made me feel like pants !! but start stimming tomorrow and first scan next week with hopefully some follicles this time


----------



## miriam7

lol thats great kelly thought your wedding looked great on ******** ..even better if it was free! good luck for your planning appoinment tomorrow hope you can start soon..and good luck for your stimming injection tomorrow popsi


----------



## KellyG

i loved my wedding it was amazing!!! 

i hope there is loads of follies for you popsi   and i hope all goes well with ur stimming

im in work in the mornin and dont think i will be able to contain myself hahaha 


anyone else at the clinic 2moro? ooo its moved havent it


----------



## miriam7

yep its moved ...so i dnt know where you have to go 2! i will prob get lost myself.. where do we go for scans girls..?


----------



## miriam7

ive just looked at my moving leaflet i forgot i had! scans bloods and clinic appoinments held in suite 2 main outpatiens..so i think kelly you should be going there..


----------



## KellyG

ok miriam.... wot exactly is goin on wit u 2moro hun? what time u goin?


----------



## ebonie

Good luck for ur planning appointment tomorrow kelly   

Popsi good luck for ur scan hun and ur stimming ull be fine hun  

Kara thinking of yiou good luck   

miriam good luck for  ur bloods  

LOl i read about ur free wedding kelly thats fab hun when miriam said she seen it on ******** i just went to look,The pictures are fabalous hunnie looked like a great day aint i nosey bit.h


----------



## KellyG

hahahah em i would have done the same   

thanks for my good luck wishes ladies xxx


----------



## ebonie

What times ur appointment kelly ??


----------



## KellyG

its at 3, im leaving work, goin home and havin a shower then on my way baby xxx


----------



## ebonie

pmsl you sound excited kel lol 
where abouts do you live again ??


----------



## KellyG

i cant wait... the only thing im worried bout is that my recipient is no where near my cycle and we will have to wait another month, but i suppose we have been waiting 5 years whats another month  

we live in fairwater, 10 mins away from the heath which is fab, i work in barry tho, as my dh made me move from gavin and stacey land to here   

do i need to ask any questions 2moro??


----------



## miriam7

im going no where tomorrow kelly i just gotta phone my dr's to see what my progesterone level is .. kara says it should be over 30 so im hoping it is or thats my natural go down the pan!


----------



## miriam7

im sure they will fill you in tomorrow on whats going to happen if your recipients not ready you will just down reg for longer like ravan did ...if you have questions write them down and ask them..thats what there there for!


----------



## KellyG

ok thank miriam i need to know everything lol if i forget i will just ask u lot and u can help me, dont know what id do without u ladies and i havnt even started my tx yet. awww my dads just tx me to say good luck aww bless him... what happens with ur tx then miriam wot is natural, i think ive read something on it, but not to sure


----------



## ebonie

Kelly the girls on here are walking text books lol they are brilliant if u need to know anything !!!
Me i know nofing pmsl 
There is a thread on here about questions to ask at appointments have a browse through and see which ones suit you  for tomorrow hun !!!


----------



## KellyG

ok will do thank em xxxx


----------



## popsi

you girls  been having a gold old gossip !!! well i have listened to my cd fell asleep again LOL !! tried to stay awake and concentrate on what she was saying but she was saying to maintain a strong healthy relationship next thing she was on about scans !! so somewhere i missed something    

kelly.. i agree with Miriam write your questions down, as the minute i walk in there mind turns to being an   LOL ! but they are all lovely there and usually they cover all you need to know at first

well i have just done last single dr injections !! getting ready for the doubles from tomorrow, belly black and blue now will not be able to find an unbruised area by the end of the week LOL !!


----------



## miriam7

kelly .. ive had a normal go of ivf then my frozen go both on the nhs .. i only have 1 embryo left now so to save money incase it doesnt defrost ok.. i want to do a natural frozen go with no drugs as its only £275 instead of bout 1000 for with drugs.. all i have had to do is a trial month in june.. scan on day 10 at cardiff and blood test on day 21 at my drs .. if progesterone is ok i will be having a scan on day 12 in julyand they will put back embryo round me ovulating   i think u must of fell asleep popsi! pmsl i wonder if karas jab went ok...im sure it will have tho!


----------



## ebonie

Popsi that cd sounds lovely pity u couldnt stay awake to listen to it though    aww good luck will ur double injections tomorrow hun u will be ok hun !!!


----------



## KellyG

omg how interesting is all that, our bodies are amazing and i think what clinics do for us is even more awesome! good luck miriam, tho im sure everything will be cool. omg did i just say cool  

popsi do u really think ur cd is helping u? ive been thinkin about buying one for a long time now, ive also booked in for reflexology and had a few recommendations for accupuncture

another thing i wanted to ask   is... when i get my drugs do i have to pay upfront or after the tx, im having ivf with icsi and eg so i know i have to pay some, just dnt want a heart attack when i get my drugs lol


----------



## miriam7

kelly..not sure when you have to pay .. if you have to pay for your drugs yourself dont get them at the hospital pharmacy ask for seperate prescriptions and buy them elsewhere you will save lots of £££.. popsi kara and andi68 will be able to tell you how and where from.. thats what you can ask tomorrow ...write it down!


----------



## KellyG

check!


----------



## popsi

kelly - i think the cd helps, it definatley relaxes me and sends me to sleep which i am not usually very good at so i guess that alone helps and who knows about her soothing calming words but i figured it was worth a try, claire on here used it and got a BFP ! so who know... i cant help with the drugs sorry as my first go was nhs and this try we are funding the tx but me wonderful wonderful gp has funded all my drugs for me


----------



## miriam7

shoot sorry popsi i forgot your drugs were funded by gp   .. kara and andi68 definetly know where to get them anyway and theres even a thread on here where everyone says wheres cheapest to get them.. so make sure you ask tomorrow what drugs you will need and can you have seperate prescriptions to buy elsewhere! im off for my big bro fix now


----------



## kara76

just a quick note to ferring at home for drugs, clinic will write you a scrpit for thesse

sorry its late and i havent read all the news, rememeber the questions thread for any questions that get missed


----------



## KellyG

evening ladies

well miriam tell ur doc to get a move on.. good luck 4 2moro  

Kara i hope ur butt jecting has gone ok for you tonight  

popsi have you done ur stimms yet?  

ebonie how are u doing me lady?  

 to everyone else

Planning meeting went coooool i have my drugs   and i didnt have to pay my recipient did,   which i thought she only paid for the tx and not the drugs, but hey im not complaining, just means more £ left over for next time IF we need it!! we do have to pay for the icsi tho  
I start dring on the 12th if my recipient is near enough my cycle, which i would have thought she is other wise what was the point of me going on the pill 2 weeks ago   i have to ring debbie 2moro to see as my recp has her appt 2moro...... so plan is dr 12th baseline 28th ec 11th august OMG!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait im soooo excited, apart from the fact i looked like a smack head with all the siringes (spelling?) 
im not going to update my sig just yet as i dont want to jinx it!!! 

im on the way girls!!! x


----------



## kara76

wow kelly that is great news

what stimms are you on?


----------



## KellyG

ooo ok let me have a look into my goody bag of drugs..... menopur. they gonna tell me how to do them at my baseline, mike couldnt look when she was showing me how to do the suprecur bless him hes a wimp! 

how was ur jab have u done it yet?


----------



## kara76

i use menopur too

just did my second gestone butt jab and all ok , dh checked the syringe for blood and then ran off, the wuss lol this is the closest he has been to me injecting


----------



## KellyG

wot is the gestone for ? mike is a wuss too with needles and that blah men lol


----------



## kara76

gestone is instead of pesseries for progestrone support and the needles are well massive lol


----------



## KellyG

is there any reason why ur having that insted of the pessaries?>


----------



## kara76

because its something i haven't tried

don't worry the pesseries work well and ive been pregnant twice using them, we are now at the stage it tx that we will try anything and everything


----------



## KellyG

i hope this works for u hun  

i noticed ur amh levels are 9.5 mine are 9.9 wot exactly do they mean? lol nurse kara to the rescue again


----------



## kara76

your amh level is normal, this basically means you can expect a normal responce to ivf


----------



## miriam7

glad you have your drugs ready to go and finally have your dates kelly .. how much do you have to pay for icsi then?


----------



## KellyG

we have to pay the diff between ivf n icsi so about 950 i think.

wot time do u have to ring ur docs?


----------



## miriam7

thats not too bad the recepicant pays for everything else then? ...


----------



## kara76

no bad at all

miriam make sure you let us know your progestrone results


----------



## miriam7

dnt worry i will post asap! just hope results are back tomorrow i gotta phone between 11-12 again... if its not high enough kara do you think its game over or could i just take the horrid pessaries to up my progesterone?


----------



## kara76

they might make you take the pesseires but hey i bet it will be fine


----------



## popsi

just a quick post to say good luck to kara's little embies   

good luck to Miriam for you results   

good luck to deb for test today


----------



## ebonie

Im going to copy what popsi said lol

Good luck for ur embies kara    

Miriam good luck for ur results today hun   

Lots of luck for ur test today deb    

Im off to bed now i will be back later Lots of luck and love to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

my progestrone result was good all normal it was 59.7 so was deffo over 30!  waiting for my af now so i can book my next scan


----------



## ebonie

Hiya miriam thats fab news  
when is your af due


----------



## miriam7

im day 26 today so shouldnt be long now ... cant remember what day i have to book a scan for now tho! day 10 or 12 kara?


----------



## kara76

you know im pleased for you

well done hun, you next


----------



## miriam7

what day do i have to book a scan for 10 or 12 .. i cant remember!


----------



## kara76

see what they say huni

i had a day 12 and it was too late, i would opt for a day 10 and if they need to rescan so be it


----------



## ANDI68

PHEW!!!! Been ages catching up.... what a load of gossips  

Glad you're all doing well and on track for your tx's.

Welcome back Souse

Hi Kelly, have we talked before?

Moth, won't be long for your appt.


----------



## KellyG

Hi andi dont think we have talked before so   hehe


----------



## Moth

Andi - thought you'd left the country! Was thinking about you earlier as i've been to see Pauline today. Yes, dreaded TIC appt next week, be glad when that's over with. Not looking forward to being told my eggs are past their sell by date! I need to do some   Hope you and dh are ok.

Hi to everyone - i'm off for an early night.

Moth x


----------



## KellyG

Miriam thats fab news about ur levels,   for your scan

I had a msg from debbie today to say my recipient is good to go and we can start on the 12th july oh yeah!!! 

hellloooooo to everyone xx


----------



## miriam7

moth you dont know that yet so think pma!  what days your tic appoinment? kara what was your level of progesterone? and shall i just wait and tell them the result when i book my scan? all ready then kelly thats great !


----------



## kara76

i think mine was 67 something liek that i think, but that could ave been wrong as i went from opk so who knows cause the next month i ovulation before day 12


----------



## miriam7

well i hope i dnt have a repeat of what happened to you i will deffo be doing ovulation tests to be sure! is luke looking after and waiting on you tonight ?


----------



## kara76

yeah he is well he went and got chinese lol


----------



## KellyG

do i have a ticker?


----------



## kara76

nah sod the ticker


----------



## KellyG

i cant  dooooooooo it


----------



## miriam7

whats for desert then kara! ive got tea cakes not 1 but 8! why can u do yr ticker kelly?


----------



## KellyG

cos im stooopid   i just had ice cream mmmmm


----------



## kara76

im having almond cakes yum yum


----------



## KellyG

where are you all  hello??


----------



## miriam7

im here kelly it is rather quiet on here! i think a takeaway is in order for me tonight


----------



## KellyG

my dh mike making me his special..... cheesy beans on toast mmmm lol

im looking into commercial properties at the mo, thinkin of opening a baguette shop o0o0o0

how u doing this evening, wot take away u gonna have?


----------



## kara76

im here

dh has severe man flu so im cooking ******* and mash, i love ******* yummy

time put gestone near the breast lol


----------



## popsi

i here too ladies. . . been listening to my ivf cd and fell asleep again .. sitting with hot water bottle on belly now willing growth

may have a glass of red wine <womb juice!> before bed i think

Kara -- oh my god luke does not have man flu does he.. John things thats almost fatal when he gets it !!! he tells me your lucky women cant get it or we would never cope ... yeah right LMAO !!

Miriam - whatcha having to eat chick

Its too quiet in here these days.. come back girlies


----------



## kara76

come back everyone we love you


----------



## KellyG

im here 2 popsi


----------



## popsi

kelly ... honey sooo sorry     HELLO !!!! how are you, your DH cheesey beans on toast sounds scrummy hun, i looked up your wedding story on the net the other nice.. aww bless it was lovely, but could not see your photo xx


----------



## kara76

just off to jab the ****

where the wedding story? but i want pics lol


----------



## popsi

kara ,. i found it be googling south wales echo kelly and mike !


----------



## KellyG

heheh popsi its a good story lol hows ur jabs goin? my tea was fab gonna have ice cream 4 afters mmmmm

my pics are on ********   i cant upload them on here they r too big, if cut them down but still wont work, abit like ticker gate  

haaaaaaaaaaaaa popsi


----------



## popsi

jabs going better now Kelly getting the hang of mixing them  ... any idea when you will be starting <you may have already said but dr makes me like an >


----------



## KellyG

heheh im starting on the 12th which is 9 days away... why is the menopur hard the bottles look stoopid too


----------



## popsi

its just drawing them up out of the bottles and mixing them together in one syringe, i have to have six bottles each day ... so fiddly, was on puregon last time which is ready mixed in a pen type syringe and was really easy,, but did not work for me, so i guess a bit of mixing will hopefully be worth it 

what dose are you on Kelly


----------



## KellyG

umm 0.5 of suprecur and 75iu menopur anyone know if thats good bad or just plain ugly?


----------



## popsi

well your mixing will be easier hun, as you will only have one bottle .. i am on 450 iu a day as i am a poor responder


----------



## miriam7

sorry was just tanning myself! we have finally decided on a chinese... is the menopur like the hcg jab you have to mix?   bloody heck popsi good job your gp  funded i bet they cost loads


----------



## popsi

he told me they were 13 pound each from his supplier ! but i think they more like double that in hospital !


----------



## kara76

yeah they are so expensive from clinic, i heard from another girl the nhs fixed a price for fertility drugs a few years back and its valid for another few, not sure how true it is


----------



## ANDI68

And, glad ur stims are going better, the first few days are pants.  That CD you have, I have it too, it didn't do anything for me ... I just can't go under with hypnotherapy, glad you're finding it of use though.

How is our resident PUPO lady?


----------



## kara76

im good ta

very postive, is that a bad thing i dunno


----------



## deblest

Kara its never a bad thing to be positive.  Womens intuition is a wonderful thing.  Go with ur instincts and enjoy every bloody minute of it.


----------



## ANDI68

Keep up the PMA Kara, you have a lot feel positive about


----------



## popsi

hi.. hows everyone on this             day !!


----------



## KellyG

HIya popsi. 


me n dh are goin on a date and i have a maxi dress on, which is gonna get soaked and i cant find my brolly arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

how u doing?


----------



## ANDI68

I cycled in the rain today Girls ... now that's how desperate I am to get rid of this flipping weight  

Enjoy your evening out Kelly, you off somewhere nice?

Hope you're all doing ok girls?


And x


----------



## Moth

Hiya Andi - think you need to empty your inbox! Well done on the cycling! I'm still struggling with my weight too. Really cheesed off with it now - it just won't go!

Hope everyone is o.k. and enjoying this 'wet' weekend that's supposed to be summer!  

Moth x


----------



## popsi

hi kelly   a date with your hubby sounds fab.. you going anywhere nice, hope you find your brolly

Andi - hi again  ... well done on the cycling your very good, i have just picked at a chinese was gonna cook a lovely meal form Marks and Spencers but feel so sick with the drugs that i could not face it so dh went for a chinese and i had a bit of it too 

i am ok ish, descending into negative mode at the moment for scan on tuesday .. just   for some follicles this time x


----------



## ANDI68

Moth, you've done really well, it's hard when you get to the last few pounds .... I'm yet to get a good start    At least you haven't given up, keep going.  Lots of salads when this pants weather changes.  What diet are you following?  I cooked a really nice WW Mushroom Ragu for tea, DH wanted me to go cook another pan full ... greedy him!  

In box freed up a bit. 

And, you're not having the best of times with the side effects are you.  It's understandable you're apprehensive hun, however you're feeling isn't going to change anything but PMA will make you feel better and keep you focused ... you're on the max stims dose .. I'm sure you will be surprised


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies..just a quickie as am off out to town soon..hope your all ok andis right bout the pma popsi hopefully the extra stimms will have done the trick this time


----------



## ANDI68

Who's hi-jacked the 'get healthy' thread .. can anyone see it?


----------



## miriam7

warning TMI! well ladies  i had a smear booked for 4.50 today day 31 for me ..last month no af till 36..my belly started hurting in the bath but no blood went for smear quickly told nurse i was off too loo to check for blood ..none there but as i was  laying down ofcoarse af showed up   how embarrising..poor nurse! so i have rebooked for 16th july now i have to wait and phone hospital for my day 10 scan which also falls on 16th  i am offically an


----------



## kara76

bugger that is sods law

a smear shouldn;t be a problem at all hunni, the only problem is if you have an abnormal one and you are pregnant, but aas your being checked regular this is unlikey

woo hoo 10 days to go


----------



## miriam7

i know im going to risk it and just carry on this month .. will phone tomorrow for scan next wed.. that is day 10 yeah??


----------



## kara76

yep wednesdat next week is day 10

you excited?


----------



## miriam7

a bit ..   a bit scared for the little embryo tho! when do you think it will happen im looking at calender wondering! either day 12 fri or day 15 monday


----------



## miriam7

and whilst i was waiting for the smear there is a poster up saying my gp is leaving at the end of august...she didnt tell me that ..i hope the surgery will still fund my drugs next year


----------



## kara76

with a natural cycle it depends of when you ovulate hunni

no knowing til the scan


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls 
aww that would be something that would happen to me miriam    
maybe miriam u can get it in writing ask the doctor !!  

kara big hugs for you    i hope ur ok after ur fall hun


----------



## miriam7

i suppose i better be patient then till next wednesday  i hope theres another lady dr taking my gps place im not fussed on the men there cr#p! moth how did your appoinment go?


----------



## ebonie

lol I have never had a woman doctor only men  
yip miriam u have to be patient it will soon come around hun


----------



## Moth

Evening ladies  

Appt went ok thanks, saw Dr P, she was lovely but now i have to decide whether to go on sp or lp? Long story, but i had to have my say and question everything! Seeing as i'm the most indecisive person i know, it's not a good thing to give me a choice!  

Any thoughts?

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

sorry cant help moth! im sure someone will come along soon .. when you have decided how long do you have to wait to start?


----------



## Scouse

Can't help you Moth but just wanted to check how you got on?  I saw nn Jodie - she's lovely.
You weren't the gorgeous blonde with a 'Pear's advert' daughter were you?


----------



## kara76

i think having the choice is great

didn't you want the sp ? if yes thengo for it


----------



## Moth

Scouse -  I wish!  I was the grumpy overweight one who'd just had a 'domestic' with her partner on their way the hospital!   Where were you sat?

It went ok though thanks, i've seen Jodie, she's really nice.


Kara - i know choice is very good, but not for me!

Moth x


----------



## kara76

i always have a domestic on the way there lol


----------



## Scouse

OH that was a great start   you sorted now
I was on my own so mo chance of domestic!
DH not too pleased about having to do the gestone inj!!!!!  BLESS!  Good job we don't rely on them for his IVF lark isn't it!
I was actually on my own in waiting room...........just saw people walking in and out!


----------



## kara76

i do the gestone myself and have no no trouble and no lumps and only a tiny bruise


----------



## popsi

moth & scouse, you both sound like you had very productive days and are on this wild and crazy rollercoaster with the rest of us mad ones again    


Kara - maybe its best that your boss knows about you, so that your not put in any situations that could harm you x how are you

Andi - how are things with you

Miriam - i am sure your surgery will honour your drugs, but like emma said maybe you should get it in writing would be good

Ebonie - how are you honey, not doing much outside painting at the moment are you  , how is Jack, what do you have planned for summer holidays 

Love to everyone i know i have missed people out but head up ar!e a bit tonight

xx


----------



## KellyG

Miriam i have colposcopys every 6 months as my smears always came back abnormal, my cols always come back abnormal too. they will still do it wen ur pg even tho i told them i dont want it done WHEN im pg.


----------



## ebonie

Hiya  

Kelly how are you hun 

popsi hun is it tomorrow ur appointment is what time is it hun


----------



## miriam7

thats ok then kelly .. i had 1 done last july and it was fine so im hoping the next one will be too.. its 5 yrs since my abnormal one so should go back to every 2 years after this ...what times your scan tomorrow popsi?


----------



## popsi

scan at 9am ladies


----------



## KellyG

ebonie im having a feel sorry 4myself day, but i will get over it how u doing?

Miriam you really should be fine hun dont worry


----------



## popsi

kelly


----------



## kara76

kelly something is in the air today i think


----------



## miriam7

im sure we all have those days kelly   well best of luck for the morning popsi ..will they give you a date for ec then?


----------



## KellyG

i think finding this site was the best thing ever...... most of all finding you lot is fantastic, thanks girls OMG im actually teary pmsl

[fly][/fly]


----------



## kara76

feel the love girls


----------



## ebonie

aww kelly    
I am feeling a bit teary today as well i have been looking at posts and if i see a baby picture i feel sad ..
but i will be ok just hop i have a good night in work otherwise ill end up crying lol i think they think i a mad in work


----------



## kara76

i cried today, first time for ages


----------



## ebonie

aww kara


----------



## miriam7

lol well i feel like crap but its just pmt and still got a hangover from the weekend!  we have just ordered pizza hut so that and big bro will cheer me up


----------



## miriam7

anyone know how sally is? hope your ok hunny if you are reading posts still


----------



## popsi

miriam - sal is not about at moment, i will let her know your asking honey xx


----------



## kara76

come back sal we miss you


----------



## ebonie

Im off now girls got to get ready for work  
Sending you all a big massive hug thank you all girls    

Popsi will be thinking of you tomorrow hun sorry i cant text you or recive texts cause my screen on my phone is broken i can only answer calls will have to see ur news on here when i wake up lots of hugs for tomorrow love emmaxxxxxxxxxxxx
Look after yourselfs girls xxxxxxxx


----------



## Moth

Good luck for tomorrow Popsi.

Moth x


----------



## siheilwli

Hi girls I've been AWOL for a while  - time off the whole TTC malarkey! Anyway, I've got my follow up (I know it's AGES since tx) on Thursday, so I'm having to think about it all again.  I think the clinic has moved since I was there last... anyone know where it is... ??

and on a more important point... what the latest on everyone here? (Don't make me read the millions of posts back!!! ) Popsi are you EC or ET tomorrow? You know I'll have everything humanly possible crossed for you!


----------



## popsi

cat .. welcome back honey  , how are you, good luck with your follow up on Thursday hope you get some answers  

i am on day 8 of stimms 1st scan today had 4 follicles roughly 17,15, 12 & a small 5mm one lining 9.4mm, so back on friday for second scan, feeling okish about it wish there were more and afraid of there being no eggs like last time, but hey for a poor responder with one ovary i guess its acceptable


----------



## siheilwli

Popsi - That one ovary's working really hard for you girl! Well done.  I'm looking for one answer on Thursday.... just want her to say YES to what I want  ! Got a list of what I want for my cycle....!  I'm looking at it more like a first consult of tx rather than a follow up.

How are you feeling babe?
Cat
x


----------



## popsi

Cat, to be honest i am not feeling too great at the moment, just got this horrible dread its going to end up like last time with one unfertilised egg, i want to believe but finding it hard at the moment  

Well i am sure that the clinic will agree with what you want, they seem really open to suggestions, i guess you will share your interesting plans with us after that  , shame you were not there on friday or i me on thursday would have been good to catch up xx


----------



## kara76

so cat spill the beans

what do you want?

i know that i can now requests lots of things and i like it they listen to me now


----------



## siheilwli

No 1 - short antagonist protocol
No 2 - use of Gonal F and ovitrelle and trigger with orgalutran. (dosage based on my first IVF in London - upped a tiny bit for a better response)
No 3 - gestone
No 4 - assisted hatching if we get that far
No 5 - aim for blasts if poss
No 6 - steroid support post transfer (which they'll give me anyway if there's AH)

I also want to discuss clexane / heparin etc. as well as discussing the lab procedures. I'm self medicating   with DHEA and would like to see what they think of it so far with their trials. Not sure I should admit to that though.   I want to give her my blow by blow first cycle stats, so that she can use those in her dosage recommendations.

I think that's it for now! I'll probably remember more before the actual appointment!

 God I'm so bossy.... how does my DH live with me I'll never know!!!


----------



## kara76

lab procedures

i think you will get this huni

i can;t see why they wouldn't allow it

i have steriods, clexane and gestone and i have to say gestone is great

blasto well that would have to be decided on day 3 after ec but im sure you know that


----------



## siheilwli

Yes, I'm saying AH and blasts knowing full well that the last two TX we haven't even GOT to that stage sadly. And I'd gladly settle for two embies. I would be so gutted to get zero fertilization AGAIN... lightning striking three times an all that!   Anyway this is the last one we'll pay for, I recently learned that I qualify for one more NHS go here in London... and after that... I'm reclaiming normal life back, especially the right to abuse my body with lots and lots of booze!    

The lab procedures - I want to know if there's any thing they could change / monitor there that could be useful for us in terms of the zero fertilisation. Are there different cultures for example that might be better for us, and with our history whether ICSI makes any difference at all, we didn't seem to need it for our first tx, and it didn't increase fertilization for our third.


----------



## kara76

you would need to speak with an embryologist too hun

if and i hope you do get embryos this time, they would of course do AH

andi used this protocol 

great about the go in london mate


----------



## siheilwli

I kbow - what about you PUPO I see! Are you relaxing, or being active and skidding cars?


----------



## kara76

im carry on as normal and went to work the day after

trouble is i have a really really upset better, started yesterday and i thought it has gone but its bad


----------



## siheilwli

"upset better" -   what do you mean?


----------



## kara76

i just mean upset, i must have just wrote better cause i want it to be better

lost the plot


----------



## siheilwli

That'll be all the emotion of it all hun, perfectly natural. I think if you've had several treatments it's even more emotional - all the past ones go round in your head as well as this one. It did for me anyway.  Can you take it easy at work or do you have to "brave face" it?
   
Cat
x


----------



## kara76

i left work crying last night!!! im usually really good at holding it all together


----------



## kara76

did a gestone vid buts it crap so will do another tomorrow


----------



## popsi

cat .. great news about your extra go in london honey, but hoping that you will not need it x i know what you mean about reclaiming your body back, its tough and sometimes in a really selfish way its not fair that we have to miss out on other things for this as we are only young <ish>  once !!life it too short sometimes i guess

kara - you need to sort your upset belly out with clinic or doctors tomorrow honey, please


----------



## KellyG

kara i agree with popsi


----------



## kara76

ok i will call even if i feel better i will call


----------



## ebonie

Got to go girls to get ready  for work 
good night hugs emma


----------



## kara76

boo to work

chat soon hun and don't work too hard


----------



## popsi

Ebonie xx


----------



## ebonie

I know kara it is boo to work lol never mind one more after tonight then of for five days 
good night girls keep up the PMA love emmaxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KellyG

night ebonie miss u already


----------



## popsi

emma - dont go to work stay and play with us


----------



## miriam7

lol i bet she would love too but she will have a whole 5 nights off after tomorrow! whats this about sore boobies kelly..i saw it on ********


----------



## KellyG

hehe miriam my left boob is really sore, i took my bra off and it was like they were full of led must be something to do with the pill i suppose.


----------



## miriam7

yeah maybee it is.. i wouldnt know never been on it! when do you have to stop taking that then if first jab is sat?


----------



## KellyG

i take my sat pill as normal then inject couple hrs later oooooooooo


----------



## ebonie

I would have loved to have stayed and played lol

I done something a little bit silly today i bought a fsh test in tescos it was reduced to £2.50 so i bought it well  i dont it this morning and if i had a positive on iit it said i had reduced fertilty meaning fsh levels are high i know i have reduced fertility cause of how long ive been trying to catch but this have really sent me in to a panic what if i am premenepousal   i feel; so pi..ed of with myself for doing it now how accurate are these home tests it says 99% accurate and it also says if its a positive test again in 5to 7days   please can someone help me   

the test is called biocheck fertility test for women (baby start) comapny


----------



## kara76

huni

why don't you get your gp to do one for you, i personally wouldn't trust a home test

fsh test should be done on day 1-5 ideal day is day 3


----------



## popsi

Emma - i totally agree with Kara i would not trust these tests at all, and they have to be done begining of your cycle too, and for £2.50 i cant see it being accurate at all honey and would not read anything into it at all, and another thing you know you have PCOS which can mess round with your hormones etc.. which the test would not have know about, i really really dont think you should worry about it at all, and if your still concerned make an appointment with yout GP asap and get it tested properly xx  

Just want to say Kara, thank you so much for today also love, you truely are a very special person and i am so greatful to have met you and you really helped me today, still feel a little   but feel like we are half way there now not miles away as you rightly told me.. so thank you so so much xxx hope your feeling a little better and the sandwich stayed there   

Lots of love to everyone else, i will be back later just wanted to send these 2 posts right away x


----------



## kara76

omg huni

you will make me cry. opps too late im crying

i am so pleased i have been of help today, talking helps loads huni


----------



## popsi

kara sorry for making me cry .. but they are happy tears i hope xxx


----------



## kara76

they were huni

just emotional must be all the hormones lol

gona try another gestone vid tonight and will get in up online if its any good, need to try and keep my hand out of the way


----------



## ANDI68

I have to apologise girls .... I'm struggling to keep up with you all and I know it's a difficult time for a lot of you right now.  Just want to say I'm thinking of you all and I will try and keep up.

I heard from Sally last night and she asked me tell you all that she misses you all and is thinking of you too


----------



## miriam7

glad sal is ok    andi i struggle to keep up and thats with me coming on nearly every day! hope you manage your vid tonight kara ... hows chilli pepper how far is she in tx?


----------



## kara76

chillipepper has baseline on monday

kara is on the 2ww

popsi next scan on friday

kelly down reg on sat

miriam scan next wednesday

andi getting fit

ebonie working too hard

cat waiting to start

welshgirl on the 2ww

ness pregnant

moth deciding on when

chillipepper baseline on the 14th

scouse waiting to start IVF


----------



## KellyG

lol well done kara  how r u feelin 2day?


----------



## kara76

kara takes a bow lol

im ok, got a head ache


----------



## miriam7

thanks kara lol the list helps! hope your head gets better.. not having a verygood time are you.. get rid of the trotts then the headache comes!


----------



## kara76

im ok really i am really am

im just going with the flow as much as possible


----------



## Scouse

Kara you're good  
Andi how are you doing........you are often in my thoughts!
As are all you lovely ladies, but I too find it diff to log on every night and keepup with all your news!  But I do actually   for us all every night!


----------



## kara76

scouse i miss you off sorry hun

will add you know

slap me


----------



## Scouse

slap you.............are you  into all that?    Me not into pain!
Thanks for adding me on, but I wasn't hinting ! Now I've got ask you to change it to IVF not IUI.
You looking after yourself?  I've had terrible headaches for aout 3 days now, putting it down to weather.  And this is BEFORE THE TX START!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## ANDI68

Aww Scouse, we cycled together, which month was that?  I've run on ahead of you    You had awful headaches last time if I recall correctly.

Emma, try not to fret hun ... go see GP if you're concerned  

Kara, you never complain about ****ty symptoms .... such an inspiration  

Andrea, one more day before your very long siesta


----------



## Scouse

Andi I do suffer from headaches/ migraines anyway but daily during downregs.......really not looking forward to that again.  At least this time I won't be going to work each day as mos of tx will be during summer hols! 
We cycled last Oct/Nov didn't we?  Otherwise it was last June/July/Aug?

Howz the 'break' going?


----------



## ANDI68

It must have been Oct/Nov as my Aug tx had the plug pulled due to ANOTHER clinic move.  Remember?

The break is awful ... need to be doing something positive apart from


----------



## kara76

break times are hard hun

wish i could have some loving hehe


----------



## Scouse

I wanted to do some extra curricular   but whilst I have a mere 'migraine' dh has summer man flu  so of course all chances of a natural baby are out the window!


----------



## ANDI68

Does that **** you off! Get his **** in gear


----------



## kara76

lol, man flu is an awful thing


----------



## Scouse

According to Dh its terminal  
Yet he's never too ill for 'other things' 
I 've just edited my last post - thought some people might take offence!


----------



## ANDI68

PMSL    I guess it's down to being able to just lie there


----------



## Scouse

No thats ME!


----------



## kara76

lol please stop the sex talk

i might just have some


----------



## ANDI68

Though you'd pop in for the rude stuff Kara    You're normally the instigator


----------



## Scouse

kara76 said:


> lol please stop the sex talk
> 
> i might just have some


Wow Kara it doesn't take much to 'get you in the mood'
My dh would love you!


----------



## kara76

lol believe me he would get fed up of it lol

its only been just over a week and im gagging


----------



## ANDI68

I'll settle for a cuddle these days   given the choice


----------



## Scouse

It's always the way............when you can't you WANT IT BAD!!!!!!!!!!!
When you can........well!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Saying that, there are times when dh threatens / promises to call in the 'reinforcements'


----------



## kara76

reinforcements'


----------



## ANDI68

Is that a fantasy?


----------



## Scouse

He normally refers to the emergency services.............my ex hub is a fireman and ex bf is copper- riot squad!  Takes the pressure off!  
His fantasy Andi not mine!
I know he's weird in that way!


----------



## kara76

pmsl that is so funny


----------



## ANDI68




----------



## Scouse

He WOULD DIE if he knew I had just divulged that info!  Def TMI


----------



## ANDI68

I guess it's our secret


----------



## Moth

No secrets on this website girls!  

Do you do the 'dressing up' thing then Scouse? 

Wait till your my age, then it all goes down hill (as well as your body parts going 'south'!   )

Kara - i'm a bit worried about you - you're like a dog on heat all the time!

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

pmsl thats a bit harsh moth!   have you decided what your going to do yet moth long or short protocol?


----------



## ANDI68

Just off to deliver a booklet..... I'm an Avon rep now girls ... gotta get some extra money as i'm restricted to who I can work for  

Any Avon orders are greatefully received


----------



## Moth

Ooh, sorry kara if that sounded harsh! no offence meant! From all your comments, you just seem to have a high sex drive!   How's your dodgy tum today?

Hiya Miriam - have booked another consultation for next week to discuss what i want to do. So, probably will go with my initial thoughts of s.p. but we decide for definate next week.

You o.k?

Andi - what about a paper round?  

Moth x


----------



## ANDI68

Ok then, anyone for the Echo?


----------



## popsi

ladies ladies ladies !!! i leave you for a few hours and what happens !!! conversation ends up in the gutter    ... so now i am back lets start it up again LOL !! only kidding

but Kara what are you like lol.. but scouse   LOL !! you are so funny

andi - i am shocked at you partaking in this kind of think too LMAO !!!

well i have no hope of getting any at moment DH in work lol .. so sitting here with hot water bottle on belly praying for growth ,

well i had a lovely surprise today when i got home from work DH has left me an email <as he had gone to work> saying that he had booked tickets for us to see Mamma Mia in the cinema on saturday at 5pm <he had the early showing as knew we had to be home for injections> and we were having food out first too , now i am not usually keen on cinema <find it hard to keep quiet for that long lol> but i really loved the show and love abba too .. so i am over the moon bless him, he really is a bloody gem 

Moth and Miriam ... HIYA xx

ps andi what about car valeting lol


----------



## ANDI68

LOL And, that's my weekend job 

Aww bless, you have a diamond there hun.  I'm gonna see the movie too, loved the show ... the film is gonna be fab!!!


----------



## miriam7

lol paper round sounds good andis good on a bike    thats a good idea moth talk it through first then decide for sure   hiya popsi ...you keep that tuumy nice and warm


----------



## popsi

andi yes i loved the show too, and means so much to me as my mum gave me away in my wedding <not because i could not find my dad though i hasten to add  ) ... well done on your 4lb weight loss love thats fab 

miriam.. i am bloody roasting LOL


----------



## Moth

Popsi

good luck for your scan. Hope you cool down!

Moth x


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls thank you for supporting me i will ask my gp if he can do the test   

Well well this conversation is in the gutter time for some intelectual conversation from me  

I hope ur all ok only a short one tonight as i have to go to work in half hour, never mind last one 

I want to go and see mamma mia i am going to go with my mum sister and niece it looks fab !!


----------



## kara76

and for once ebonie i did not start it


----------



## ebonie

lol @kara 

Hello girls How are you all on this crappy day  
Where u all to ur very quiet i hope ur all ok  
Im going to crack open a bottle of wine tonight i think i deserve a few glasses lol


----------



## popsi

hiya ebonie

how are you today hun   hope your feeling a little better than yesterday, yes i agree the weather is bloody awful !!! and now your makin me jealous with your wine .. so do me a favour and have a bottle for me too,

i think i am heading for sleepless night stressing about the morning  

well i am hoping that if things to go plan and i get to et today was my last day in work for 5 weeks


----------



## miriam7

evening all....what horrible weather! i bet you both are so happy works over with for 5  nights/weeks! im on the ribena so wont be joining you for a drink emma   try not to stress to much tonight popsi.. wishing you loads of luck for your scan


----------



## ANDI68

Ebonie, hope you're feeling a little better today sweetie?

Popsi, good luck for you scan tomorrow, what time is it?

Good evening Miriam, why the Ribena?


----------



## KellyG

elloooooo ladies 

hows u all ?


----------



## popsi

its at 9.45am  

miriam hows you hun 

kelly what you up to 

Andi . . hows the healthy lifestyle doing chick


----------



## ANDI68

It's best to be early And.

My jogging is getting easier, not finding it such a chore    I did have a blip yesterday, opened a bottle of wine and I can't not finish a bottle    regretted it today   

Got a call to say my holiday tickets are ready to be collected .... it's real now.  OMG what will I wear!!!


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls im feeling much better today back to normal (if i ever was normal to start with  )
Wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow ands i will be sending   for you babe      

Ohh  bless miriam i will have a g;lass for you as well   yeah i am glad i have 5nights off it will be lovely how are you  

andi where u of to on holidays and where you going hun  

kelly ~How are you feeling this evening hows ur (.) (.) s 

Kara where you to hun i hope ur ok   

sal~If your reading this hun i hope ur ok im thinking of you !!   

I will be back soon im making food lol


----------



## ebonie

Is there anyone here im all on my own


----------



## KellyG

im here hoooney


----------



## ebonie

lol hiya kelly hows things with you


----------



## KellyG

im ok hun, apart from me reading ppls diarys and they getting bfn i dont like it!!!!! how u doin huni?


----------



## ebonie

Aww i think sometimes reading is a bad thing  

My bloody dog is driving me mental she is walking around with her toy in her mouth crying i dont know whats wrong with her lol


----------



## miriam7

andi68 ,,ribena just because i like it   i should start on the pineapple juice tho! where you off on your holiday? glad your ok today emma you should just get your gp to test you.. kelly not long till first jab now are you exited!


----------



## KellyG

maybe she needs to go 4 a walk, my dog does and hes annoying me mike is too busy watchin bb tho, well he can get out now cos im gonna av a shower and watch gossip girl in bed. where is everyone


----------



## KellyG

miriam i cant fecking wait lol u ok hun?


----------



## Scouse

Moth said:


> No secrets on this website girls!
> 
> Do you do the 'dressing up' thing then Scouse?
> 
> Wait till your my age, then it all goes down hill (as well as your body parts going 'south'!  )
> 
> Kara - i'm a bit worried about you - you're like a dog on heat all the time!
> 
> Moth x


Moth can I ask ho old you are?
Well tonights update - HE'S TURNED ME DOWN! Says he's still too ill!  Maybe those reinforcements may become a reality rather than a fantasy!!!!!  
When wefirst met he used to say - don't waste your money on sexy underwear - I prefer you naked (sorry if TMI) NOW HE ASKS WHY DON'T I DRESS UP FOR HIM! 
I like how I get the blame for bringing down the tone.............Me!!! Being a good caholic teacher! Can't you see my glowing halo??


----------



## miriam7

pmsl you better not reveal where you teach scouse!   im good kelly just want wed to come now! how much wine you had so far emma? popsi .. how you doing so far tonight ?


----------



## Scouse

miriam7 said:


> pmsl you better not reveal where you teach scouse!


You trying to say you wouldn't send your babies to my class


----------



## popsi

scouse LMAO !!! dont call in the reinforcements take a visit to ann summers . . . . you can then get something that does not leave their socks on the floor, does not leave the toilet seat up.. and even better does not have MAN FLU !!!!

Miriam - i am ok, but be glad when tomorrow comes now, i am watching BB live at the moment and rebecca trying to hump luke LMAO !!! .. wednesday will soon be here hun

Kelly - what dog do you have ? enjoy gossip girl

Em - you need to teach him/her to carry wine not toys LOL ! what dog is yours too... ive not heard her mentioned before bless


----------



## miriam7

lol  scouse no not at all..my best freind is a teacher shes much worse we were rather drunk on sat and we kept bumping in to 6th formers   glad your ok popsi like your ann summers tip


----------



## popsi

Miriam -- not like you to be rather drunk


----------



## Scouse

Ladies I have an account with Anne Summers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## popsi

scouse.. do you get discount


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls 
popsi my dog is my girl lol she is 10 yrs old we have had her since she is a pup shes a mongrel lol terrior with something else lol

well miriam to be honest i was so busy i forgot  to open it i have just opened a bottle of smirnoff ice lush lol i might pop open the wine later lol

anne summers account mm sounds good lol


----------



## popsi

bless ebonie she sounds adorable   ... i  love dogs you would never have guessed lol x

well i think i will crash up to bed now, dh gone to work, dog snuggled on sofa so may try to get an earlyish night as long drive in the morning and me driving as dh working all night so its the safer option lol

xxxx


----------



## ebonie

Aww pops im wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow              have a good nights sleep love emma xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

popsi good luck

my laptop is buggered girls so i might probably won't be online much at home, gutted

really upset about it too and feel emotional and down atm


----------



## ebonie

Hiya kara   im sorry ur feeling down at the moment   oh i wish i could give u a big hug to make u feel better   ,
Omg what a blo.dy time for your laptop to go down im so sorry can u borrow a laptop from work  
sending you massive hugs love emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Popsi im thinking of you this morning


----------



## siheilwli

Popsi goood luck today!


----------



## popsi

hi girls, thanks for your good wishes,

but sadly we have abandoned this cycle of ICSI, the reason being there are still 4 follicles, 21,20,15.4 and a 9.9, so we felt that there were only 2 possible 3 at most with eggs in them and after last time with 6 follicles and one egg and no fertilisation we felt it was a big chance to take going to EC.

so spoke to Grace who was fantastic and said converting to IUI as the 2 largest were perfect for this, well i was really upset  and   but we had a think about it and decided this was the best course of action to take realistically, so this is now what we are doing, have HCG shot 12.30am sat night/sunday morning and basting at midday on Monday.

i know we have had iui before but always had very poor lining on them chances and no cyclogest or anything, so i am trying to look positively on this now and focus on this maybe being the one !

and if not, well taking time out until the new year when we will decide what to do whether to give ivf one last go maybe at anothe clinic, and definately gonna take DHEA or straight to adoption, but going to get back to being the fun loving couple we were before all this started for a while  

Cat - how did your follow up go honey 

Kara - sorry you feeling pants hun ! and thanks for everything as i have told you earlier


----------



## kara76

aww huni

you know what i think

iui can and does work, sometimes these things are set to try us and hey this might be the one for you.

your lining is fab and that is such a massive postive

i also understand your need to look forward and you don't need to make any rash choices just yet


----------



## miriam7

popsi .. im sorry but at least you get do do iui hope your not to down this could be the way that works for you both         your up for a late one on satarday then


----------



## miriam7

pops just wondering if they have told you if you were or wernt on the dhea pills yet?


----------



## popsi

miriam - i dont know how i feel one min ok the next     just had a bad moment as my mum rung me and had to tell her .. and she does not want me to try again if this fails as she worries for me with my M.E., etc etc.. but i probably will   -- yes late one on saturday, going to cinema then going to have couple of wines when i get home too as i figure cant do any worse than it is now 

as for pills.. they will not tell me for 16 weeks, but debs said she very much doubts it as they seeing results


----------



## miriam7

you still have to wait to find out then ..thats a bit   your mums prob just worried about you love her   you have had iui before havent you ..i cant tell since you have changed your signiture?


----------



## kara76

debs doubts you were on them?

you are gona feel very up and down hun, and crying really is a good thing cause it releases those horrid feelings, i know cause i don't do enough of it


----------



## popsi

yes i know she is worried for me.. i am her baby after all so its natural   

yes i have had 3 IUI's before but always had poor lining in the past 

yes debs doubts it, as she said they having good response from the patients that have turned out to be on it, but obviously does not really know for sure


----------



## kara76

poor lining could well have been your downfall in the past hunni

mum's do worry don't they and they wana be there for us, my mil was on the phone earlier and asked if we would try again and i said yep. i sometimes think they think im mad, hell im starting to think i am.

did they say what they thought happened to the other follies?

grace is lovely and i am so pleased she spoke to you, she really does care about people


----------



## popsi

all the follicles were there from last time Kara, just not enough, they think that the 15.4 is large enough but i not sure so just looking at the 2 largest.. yes grace is lovely

your not mad lol ! you just want your dream honey, yes mother worry, we will be the same if we every have children i am sure ... 

i know crying is good, i dont have a problem with it, if tears were a sign of fertility i would have 10 kids running round right now lol


----------



## kara76

just not fair is it

so trigger tomorrow and then you will have the joy of the bum bullets to keep you well farting


----------



## popsi

kara.. nope its certainly not.. but one good thing get to have    later and lots and lots from Monday


----------



## miriam7

soorry popsi i rushed with my last post ..my neices had just turned up here for the night .. ofcoarse you have had iui before you had already said your lining is better than it was then .. sometimes im an  ! will you be having a nice glass of wine tonight to watch the evection?


----------



## popsi

miriam.. not tonight no lol.. dh in work dont like drinking by myself, but will be watching


----------



## Scouse

Oh Popsi  
But at least it hasn't been abandoned  completely..........and you are primed and ready so maybe UI is all it will take?
Praying for you luvly and look after yourself !
Here if you need me all night!
Kara you too!


----------



## popsi

scouse.. thank you, i am beginning to think we made the wrong choice now


----------



## Scouse

Wrong choice  I thought it was between abandoning or IUI


----------



## popsi

no it was EC or IUI.. but they were not keen on EC with only 3


----------



## kara76

i will always be honest and i think 100% you have made the right choice huni

emotionally and financally


----------



## popsi

thanks Kara


----------



## kara76

i just wrote a long flipping post and lost it

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Scouse

kara76 said:


> i will always be honest and i think 100% you have made the right choice huni
> 
> emotionally and financally


Ditto X
I think you HAVE made the right choice!
And now it's made you ahve to BELIEVE IT'S the right choice and prepare yourself for PUPO!!!!!


----------



## Scouse

Hi ladies Ive got to share this with you , I'm feeling so strong and positive!
I've just walked in from a seminar that was a TOTAL INSPIRATION!  It was for all the catholic teachers in our area but it wasn't 'holy' it was ............well inspiring!

Basically he was saying if you're grateful for what you already have, it makes you happier, fills you with joy and then others are filled with joy...slightly simplistic but it really hit home!  Being grumpy only makes you feel worse!  

Maybe you had to be there?  But next week my class are going to take the lead and teach me! It's going to be a week of 'JOY'  

I may not be making sense but I feel sooooooo happy and so grateful for everything I already have!

I'll move on now before you  call for the straight jacket 
And this from the Anne Summer's official tester!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kara76

ann summers and holy stuff surely don;t mix

its funny hun, i said the same to a friend, im lucky in so many ways, i have a man who loves me for me, wonderful parents and of course health, my lovely little dog rex who is the light of my life and i love him so much

i have so much to be thankful for


----------



## popsi

i agree with you scouse, back on 10th of May i posted this post.. some of you may remember

""Afternoon Girls

Well i have to say i am LOVING this weather, everything seems so much better when the sun is shining, I have decided to be grateful for what I have at the moment and not what I have not got, as I feel luckier than lots of people

1. I have a wonderful DH .. he is my world and lots of people dont have what we have in a lifetime .. so if this is it well i am bloody lucky to have found that

2. I have a lovely house which i did not have to pay a stupid amount for and get into loads of debt like poor young couples do now

3. I have a job that does not stress me out (most of the time !!) and I dont come home everyday and worry about.

4. I have loads of wonderful people around me <you girls included x>

5. the sun is shining and i just love the summer time.

6. Ok my health not great with my M.E. but compared to lots I am ok

of course having a baby of our own would be the icing on the cake but at the moment we have not got one and we will not let that ruin all the wonderful things we have, for something which there are no certainties, and some way or another in the future we may well have everything. Of course i cry about it too many times in a week.. but i will not let it ruin me !

Ok sorry if this seems a little upbeat but thats my mood today#"""

the only thing changed from the above is i have made some REALLY GOOD FRIENDS with you ff girls for which i will be eternally grateful xx


----------



## ebonie

Hiya popsi 
I sorry to hear your not going ahead with ur original plan hun,
Iui seems a good way to go for this cycle hun as u have said ur lining is a lot better than last time so i am praying that this iui will be the one for you   
Good luck for ur trigger shot tomorrow night get a couple of glasses  wine down you before hand !!

I rememeber that last postive post u done hun and it is very true . and also the end bit about making eternal friends on ff


----------



## Moth

Popsi

So sorry to hear you've had to change your tx, i know i'm new to this fertility game, but from what info i've read the past few months, i think you made the right decision too. Good luck with your iui. 

It's hard sometimes to think about what we've got, when all you can focus on it what we haven't got - but it's good to take stock now and again and be grateful for the lives we lead even if it's not 100% what we would want.    Fingers and everything else crossed, you'll be lucky with this iui    

Take care

Moth x


----------



## popsi

well right decision or not .. its been made now so it has to be accepted lol !

well   has been resummed lol so if them sneaky little eggies decide to make a run for it earlier than Monday they are in for one hell of a shock because there will be some        waiting for the little beggers LOL !

hmm now the decision has to be made where to go away for a nice few days somewhere in our hols, we were not going but what the hell after all this we thinking of going.. but where... do we do city or seaside    decisions decisions again !!


----------



## miriam7

only thing thats changed about your happy post is the bloody weather   i  wouldnt mind a nice little holiday by the beach..where you thinking of popsi?


----------



## popsi

Miriam - it will be somewhere in this country as we like to holiday here    i know but we do lol

so at the moment the list is as follows

Newquay Cornwall
London
Torquay
Stratford upon Avon
Tenby & Bath ?? rank outsiders lol

and growing by the min lol !!! just dont know


----------



## miriam7

well ive only ever been to newquay so i cant help you decide! im thinking a cheapy last minute to spain for me ... although i would love to go to new york to watch joe calazache fight instead but would have to rob a bank for that!


----------



## popsi

lol !! if you can get a little extra while robbing get some for me too  

well i have been to all of them before, so dont know.. guess we will find somewhere


----------



## miriam7

dont worry if i rob a bank i will give you all a share! wherever i go i wont go away for long because i dont like leaving my poor cats even tho my mum lives next door and looks after them i would blame myself if something happened to them when i was away..jeff would love a 2 week holiday but theres no chance of me going with him!


----------



## popsi

lol.. oh bless my mum has the dog she loves going there lol.. she going down for the weekend tomorrow (only lives about 1 min away) for us to go to cinema lol


----------



## KellyG

omg miriam my dh is going to see joe calzaghe   in NEW YORK!!!!! he said he will take me next yeat tho


----------



## ebonie

hiya girls 
when are u hoping to go pops


----------



## Scouse

popsi said:


> Miriam - it will be somewhere in this country as we like to holiday here  i know but we do lol
> 
> so at the moment the list is as follows
> 
> Newquay Cornwall
> London
> Torquay
> Stratford upon Avon
> Tenby & Bath ?? rank outsiders lol
> 
> and growing by the min lol !!! just dont know


I love Stratford...........its so romantic!
PMA is quite infectious..........we just need to keep reminding each other how fortunate we are on our 'down' days and with this journey its inevitable we will not alays feel strong and positive! But that's what good friends are for - to carry you when it's too difficult to walk! (Need to be a weight lifter to carry me tho! )


----------



## popsi

thinking of going around 1st August ish ! or sometime in that week or so

i loved strattford too we went there last year stayed in the fab holiday inn it was really nice, so its a possibility lol....... 

scouse - your message was lovely about good friends, but do you mind if i do more the holding hand and rubbing back style for you hun, as i have M.E. and carrying gets a little difficult LOL !!! xxx


----------



## Scouse

popsi said:


> scouse - your message was lovely about good friends, but do you mind if i do more the holding hand and rubbing back style for you hun, as i have M.E. and carrying gets a little difficult LOL !!! xxx


Pops my dh is a P.T and I wuldn't expect him to carry me so I certainly wouldn't let a friend try it!


----------



## popsi

lol .. thats good then, but what is a P.T


----------



## ebonie

lol i am wondering that now ?? p t ??


----------



## popsi

ebonie.. thank you so much now i am not the only    LOL


----------



## ebonie

its really confusing lol
u watching bb pops


----------



## Scouse

P.T =Personal Trainer


----------



## KellyG

u like my ticker and my name thingy girls miriam ty 4 my comment


----------



## ebonie

pmsl @scouse ]
omg u can see i dont have one cant u 
i was thinking it was a illness or something lol sorry scouse


----------



## popsi

kelly really pretty and sparkly  

PMSL !! ebonie your not alone there lol x ... what are you like 

scouse - you must think this is the dunces class   

just done jabbing going to have a small drink now bugger it .. i not alone i got you all for company


----------



## ebonie

Yeah i like ur name kelly and ur ticker hun looks nice 
i need to change mine cause im bored with mine now lol


----------



## ebonie

You enjoy ur wine pops u deserve it hun 
nope ur not on ur own u do have us lol


----------



## popsi

ems .. you joining me


----------



## Scouse

Sorry ladies   I never thought about PT being a disease.............the mind boggles!
My own personal trainer whi is 'dying' og man flu!


----------



## popsi

lol .. scouse now we all now man flu is almost fatal !!! we are so lucky us ladies dont get it you know


----------



## ebonie

lol are u being a bad influence on me pops  

lol maybe it is just me being    
aww bless its always worse  for them aint it


----------



## Scouse

Yeah poor petal!  Apparently he finds it 'really difficult' when I jab.....he has to leave the room! 
Can imagine when he has to do my gestone jabs!


----------



## popsi

eb - me a bad influence on you      remember i am the quiet one lol - i am pleased with the eviction are you 

scouse - bless his little cotton socks LMAO!!


----------



## ebonie

Yeah i am pleased with the eviction i wonder if he will say what he really think s like he said 


quiet ones are the worst pops


----------



## popsi

i am pleased too.. thought luke and becs were really sweet, but i am a romantic at heart... a QUIET one lol


----------



## miriam7

scouse .. he will prob pass out! on big bro did you hear luke say o god another week in bed with her..now beks is staying!


----------



## ebonie

i didnt hear that miriam i reckon they would be good for each other bexs and luke i mean


----------



## popsi

miriam i know it made me laugh .. they dont HAVE to sleep together, i have to say though i though it was really sweet between them


----------



## KellyG

aww it was really funny watching those two, its the typical boy fancies girl girl fancies boy thing bless 'em


----------



## popsi

I know i thought it was lush lol !! god i am a pathetic old romantic


----------



## ANDI68

Good evening Ladies

And, I hope you're feeling better about your decision hun ... you have a much gr8r chance than last time, please take some positivity from it  

I haven't jogged today girls, been busy on my paper round instead!!

Has Lisa had botox?  nothing moves

For those who are interested, I'm off to Sardinia on my hols.

Did I tell you my 16 yo god daughter is 20 wks pregnant?  Gonna be a grand godmother soon!

Anyone wanna buy a CBR 600?

Kara, hope you're feeling better sweetie


----------



## popsi

and - well the decision has been made so thats that.. theres a chance      
sorry i dont know what a cbr 600 is.. i have my   head on tonight .. ebonie does too   

a great godmother hey !! thats a new one on me lol x


----------



## ebonie

mm thats anew one on me as well andi xx

i was going to ask what a cbr 600 is as well pops


----------



## ANDI68

Its a motorbike. .... and it should be a grand godmother i think  

Take it in your stride hun


----------



## popsi

em -- thank god for you tonight      

Andi - thanks hun x when are you going on your hols now


----------



## ebonie

I may seem totally blond tonight (no offence to the blonds here ) but where is sardinia andi


----------



## ebonie

aww popsi we can be   together tonight lol


----------



## popsi

awww fanx ems   x (and i dont know where sardinia is either lol !).. not on my list at moment but may be added lol


----------



## ANDI68

It's and Island off Italy .... hoping they're stopping flights back home


----------



## popsi

so you can stay there forever and.. sounds perfect x


----------



## ebonie

ohh it do sound nice andi, I just googled it looks lovely hun hope u have a fab time !!!


----------



## ANDI68

yep ... that would be great


----------



## popsi

but you must promise to come home for ff meets


----------



## ebonie

No popsi we would have the meets in sardinia


----------



## popsi

do they have a harvester there     i think we may be arrested in a foreign country for obsenities lol


----------



## ANDI68

lol .... can't promise anything. For 2 pins I would drown myself in escapism.  Do you think I'd make a good waitress?


----------



## miriam7

sod the harvester ! sardinia i would be sorted for food ..my favorate food is italian!


----------



## ANDI68

If you don't hear from me after the 16th Aug .... you know where I am ....


----------



## popsi

lol.. ok andi at least we know.. 

eb - i dont like italian food (unless you count pizza lol)


----------



## ebonie

we will come looking for you andi lol
I would love it there i love pasta


----------



## ANDI68

But you don't know what part of the Island I'll be on


----------



## popsi

we have ways and means of finding you


----------



## ANDI68

Oh flip .... Kara knows the hotel


----------



## popsi

see easy and


----------



## ebonie

We will order a paper and u will be coming on ur bike pmsl


----------



## ANDI68

Oi cheeky


----------



## popsi

eb - PMSL !!!

<sorry and >


----------



## ebonie

In hav the sun in the week and news of the world on a sunday ands


----------



## popsi

and can we have the evening post at night


----------



## ANDI68

Ok you may mock .... tara girls


----------



## popsi

nooooo andi come  back xxxxx


----------



## miriam7

pmsl are you drinking then emma?  .. kelly are you still about?  what time you doing your jab tomorrow...all this holiday talk is making mr jealous!


----------



## ANDI68

I'd rather be doing a trigger and a 2 ww than going away    Anyway, my Italian buddies may not mock


----------



## popsi

andi ... me too honey, i wish we were not looking at nice hotels at moment and have had ec too xx are you thinking of being a waitress then hun


----------



## ANDI68

And you still have a 2ww to face hun


----------



## ebonie

Andi please forgive me     dont go 

Miriam no im not drinking saving that for tomorrow night lol


----------



## popsi

i know.. but when i had my last iui's i did not think of it as a big deal to be honest, no different to every month


----------



## Moth

Andi, you'll have a great time  - have you been to Italy before? When are you going? Sorry don't know anyone who wants a cbr, we're selling a kawasaki 636 - much to dp's   disappointment!  Have to get some money sorted for tx!

Moth x


----------



## ANDI68

OMG Moth how funny is that, we're both selling motorbikes!!!  Whre are you advertising yours?

We're going to Sardinia ... we've been to Italy before: Sicily (only for a day though), Sorrento and Amalfi Coast, Capri, Pisa, Lake Garda, Naples, Venice, Verona ... I kind of like Italy    maybe it's all that lovely pizza or could it be their way of life  

Emma, you'll have to try harder than that


----------



## kara76

kelly
good luck with down regging today

anyone around today im bored


----------



## ebonie

Hello kara im here but not for long lol 
are u in work?? 
How are you feeling today


----------



## ebonie

Andi pleazzzzzz forgive me                 lol


----------



## kara76

thank god someone is lol

yep im in work and time is going so slow

do i feel better well i suppose i do

what will be will be


----------



## kara76

how rude of me

how are you hun>


----------



## ebonie

LOL im ok hun i will be going out soon  
oh bless yes i suppose wat will be will be, but dont give up hope     
wat time do u finish work ??


----------



## kara76

nah i haven't given up hope just yet

im praying really really hard


----------



## ebonie

Aww hun i know that i am praying hard for you as well hun   
And i know all the girls are praying hard that u get ur bfp


----------



## kara76

i know matey

im more scared of the furture tbh cause i will have to keep trying


----------



## ebonie

Ohh i wish i could tell you what the future holds.. But unfortunaltly its not ours to know i think the only thing we can do is take each day as it comes


----------



## kara76

young lady you talk sense lol


----------



## kara76

my darling of a hubby has managed to set the old pc up down stairs

its not prefect but hey our house is a tip anyway lol


----------



## ebonie

i can be sensible sometimes  

Oh im sorry to desert u hun but i got to go ill try and get back onlater i need to go over my mum in a rush lol
keep ur chin  up hun and i hope one of the other girls will be on soon to speak to you 
big massive hugs to you remember keep ur chin       love from emmaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
lol thats good so we can speak to u when we you  home like my house then kara lol
byee xxxxxxxxxxxxxx sorry got to go xx


----------



## kara76

girls vids on online


----------



## popsi

kara glad your dh has sorted some computer access for you hun x sorry your feeling pants its not a nice rollercoaster to be on at all, i have cried all morning so know how your feeling as i have now pretty much given hope of giving birth to a child, but certainly not given up being a mum x    for you 

emma - you have your sensible head on this morning    your such a lovely person x

right as for me going to shower now and get out of my p.j's as done all my ironing, booked my trip to london and booked madame tussauds, tower of london and now looking for a show   hoping it will be a sober relaxing trip  but if not boy are we gonna have a ball !!!

right lunch out now then Mamma Mia ,. see you later girlies x


----------



## kara76

what is going on with everyone going away lol you lucky devils

i cetainly feel better for having a good cry
popsi stay postive hunni and good luck with the trigger


----------



## Scouse

Kara I'm still here and apart from nipping to the shops I'll be around day!
Anything i can do...........just ask!
Rest of you enjoy your time out you all deserve it!
pops good luck for tonight.......I always find that one a bit nerve wracking!


----------



## kara76

scouse

get that time machine out hun

how are you? excited about starting again?


----------



## miriam7

enjoy your night out emma ..ive been busy tidying up im in tonight well going over my brothers for a chinese..but no drink ! how you feeling now kara? enjoy mamia mia popsi


----------



## kara76

im ok

having some more af pains now since dashing around in work

no drink? you ok?


----------



## miriam7

lol yeah im ok .. i only drink when i go out really not really into drinking when stayin in   what time you in work till ?


----------



## kara76

im hoping to leave today at 7pm at the latest

need to chill, belly pains are strong


----------



## Scouse

Pains could be a good thing Kara stay positive!
I'm trying not think about it at moment - its taken me 6 months to sort myself, and feel strong and positive about my life!  I feel i might be risking my sanity if this one fails again!
Don't mean to sound negative - i will be strong and hopeful thro tx, but also nervous.  Does that make sense?
Enjoy your evening X


----------



## kara76

makes total sense hun

im getting alot of breast pain today like heavy aches but no soreness

im always so level headed until the 2ww well maybe lol

i also sometimes think of my sanity but have decided i will go mad when the child arrives lol

people in work are asking questions now and i think they know


----------



## Moth

Hiya everyone, hope you're all doing o.k.

Kara, hope you're feeling a little better this evening - you'll be leaving work soon - so go home and chill out for the evening. It must be so difficult being on your 2ww - but think positive - is it next Friday you test?       So glad you've got a computer sorted - i hate it when mines out of action! Well done on the vids -Maybe you'll become a 'jabbing' film star? Much nicer than a porn star but a lot less money  

Andi - dp hasn 't decided where to advertise bike yet, he's a techno-phobe, so doubt it'll be on the internet! How about you - where's yours going to be advertised? I like italy too, haven't been there for ages though as we've been going to Spain as it's cheaper! What date do you leave? I haven't long got back from hols and i already feel like i haven't had a hol!

 Need to know when i'm starting tx as have to let friends know whether i'm going on a weekend away or not! They don't know about ivf so am hanging on - giving various excuses! Trouble is, if i do a sp - i still won't know will i? As have to wait for af and then won't know how long i'll be stimming for. I'm driving myself mad this weekend, trying to guess dates etc.   Guess i'll have to book something on one of those ''lastminute'' websites and pursuade my one friend (who knows) to go along with my story (whatever it'll be   )

Hope everyone has a good weekend. I could do with a win on the lottery, hope dp has done a lucky dip!

Moth x


----------



## kara76

its such a pain having to time it with everything and you have the added problem of waiting for af, have you thought of taking some pills to time it prefect?

well girl im not sure what happened but my mind has gone a full cycle and im feeling really postive WHY THE HECK WON'T THIS WORK, IT WILL, IT MUST


----------



## KellyG

hiya girls

kara hope ur belly pains calm down... thinkin of you  

miriam i will be doing my first jab in approx 1 hrs and 45 mins 

popsi and ebonie you two seem to be having a lot of   days lol love you for it tho u make me laugh  

yo moth scouse and andi hope ur ok


----------



## miriam7

9pm not long then kelly.. let us know how it goes! i lied about not drinking earlier kara ..im over my brothers theres beer here there drinking so it would be rude not to join them


----------



## kara76

kelly you wil be fine

miriam i just knew it

im home now woo hoo


----------



## miriam7

moth once youve have had your appoinment this week maybee you will get some rough dates ...   lol kara i know im terrible...no willpower


----------



## Scouse

How hormonal am I? Crying at 'last choir standing' V  NOW THAT IS PATHETIC!
kARA this could be it - it's all sounding positive for you! Keep that in mind!

This 2ww would drive the most sane person mad........so really ladies there is NO chance for us!

Love to Moth, Andi, Popsi, Kelly, Spooks, Miriam & Ebonie(and anyone else I may hae missed out - on the vino so everything becoming a little blurred)


----------



## kara76

lol nice to see you lost the plot

some of the girls in work have been speaking about me and trying to find out why i was upset on monday, none of their business

and say i was nasty because one of them was telling me how lush a guest baby was and i replied i don't care about anyone else baby! well it felt like she was yet again rubbing salt in the wounds, she always says it lol

luke has gone to get chinese


----------



## Scouse

Kara people can be so cruel with their insensitivity!  I'm the only childless teacher - but i always think how much more my baby is wanted then theirs!
Enjo your chinese X


----------



## miriam7

yep people can people can be so insensitives/dull sometimes dont let them bother you kara.. we are still waiting to order my chinese!


----------



## kara76

im not bothered by them as i don't care for them, you would think after seeing all that i hav tried to get a baby they might have a tiny bit of understanding but some people never will, that is why places and peopel to talk to who really understadn is so important, i sometimes thin even dh doesn;t understand but how can he really he is fetile and not female they don't get the same yearning, im sure some do of course

i know that my dh would stop tx if thats what i wanted but NO WAY

i have gas again tonight thank god so gona have a nice shower too

i have af type painsquite strong and they seem stronger after ive had a wee...weird


----------



## popsi

hi girls.. one half of the    here dont know where my other half ebonie is lol !

well back from cinema..... MAMMA MIA WAS ABSOLUTELY AWESOME GIRLS !!!! YOU JUST HAVE TO SEE IT AND I ONLY CRIED ONCE !!

Kara - its difficult to see babies hun i know   

Kelly - hiya ! glad me and Eb make you laugh lol... good luck with your first jab at 9pm.. your first and my last   

Miriam - enjoy the beer and chinese honey xx

ps kara just seen your post.. pains are good honey they really are xx


----------



## kara76

god luck with trigger hun as ive already said

my bloody chinese is taking forever and **** jab is soon, do i eat first or not

im having major blonde day today, putting guest in the wrong rooms, yep i did lol


----------



## popsi

Kara .. wher is your video honey x


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0

oj the first page


----------



## miriam7

glad you enjoyed the film popsi   emmas out drinking tonight her and darren they started early bout 5 so expect a drunken post later    kara keep your head up ..  we are all hoping and praying for you


----------



## KellyG

kara where do u work? i had a smelly woman in work today, saying she has to give up smoking soon cos her baby is due in 2 months OMFG!!!!!!!!!! I wanted to poke her in the eye   

popsi wot time is ur trigger? 

miriam enjoy ur chinese im staaaaarving

scouse i cry at anything to lol


----------



## popsi

OMG !! Kara i dont want them the needle is HUGE !!!

kelly trigger at 12.30am !!


----------



## ANDI68

Good evening girls,

Glad to see the mood has lifted in here.  Has the alcohol anything to do with it ... Scouse?  

And, Good luck with your trigger, bet you'll be glad to finish them.  Will you be taking cyclogest? 

Good luck Kelly with your first jab  

Great news you have gas Kara, you can wash now    Good to hear you're more positive now  

We go though periods on here when things roll along and when we're having tx the pressure is quite intense but it's great we can offload with likeminded friends.  I think I'm the only one in my circle of friends that is childless apart from friends I know who have gone through IVF.  People just assume we don't want children  

Enjoy your chinese Kara.

Was the film as good as the show And?

I'm a blubber too girls


----------



## KellyG

scouse ive said many of time im soooo thankful i found this site and you lot, you all are very special!!!

*[fly] 20 minutes to go before i become a junkie!!! [/fly]*


----------



## popsi

andi -- to be honest I dont think any film would be as good as a show in my mind as i love a stage show, but i dont usually like films at all and i would give it a  10/10 it was brilliant !! cant wait for it to come out on dvd to buy 

hmmm got me thinking now what show can i see when i go to london ... girls any suggestions


----------



## kara76

ok kelly has lost the plot already

andi lovely to see you here matey


----------



## ANDI68

Dirty Dancing And .... Hairspray?

Thank you Kara .... I'm here often


----------



## kara76

i would love dirty dancing

ive never been to a show


----------



## KellyG

[fly] 10 minutes to goooooooo  [/fly]


----------



## kara76

pmsl you are mad


----------



## KellyG

kara


----------



## kara76

happy jabbing hun

we want a full report


----------



## KellyG

[fly] IVE DONE IT!!! [/fly]

OK so was a bit scared, got my syringe and 2 needles and my suprecur on my table nice and neat. Then i forgot what to do hahahahah........ Mike wouldnt watch the wimp, he said he saw me put the needle to my belly then turned away. I didnt feel it go in at all and by this point i think the next door neighbour heard me shouting "i didnt feel it go in, i didnt feel it go in"  

So i squirted it in my nice bit of fat and thats that. Im a fully fledged junkie!!!!

Thanks for caring girls mwah


----------



## kara76

good on ya girl

my man is a wuss too lol 

so this is it now, woo hoo bring on the hot flushes


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Kelly


----------



## popsi

kelly well done honey   .. you have just done your first and i have just done my last.. well i    my eyes out after it as feel that that was the end of our dreams as we planned

and as for your poor DH his reputation has been tarnished forever with your next door neighbour now i am sure lol


----------



## kara76

aww popsi hunii big massive hug 

very impressed with your dirty mind i really didn;t think of kelly post like that


----------



## KellyG

thank you andi and popsi and of course kara, fancy not gettin my 'didnt feel it going in' bit
oooo might be a good sign u going all weird in the head lol  

 popsi you will be fine huni xxx

i do feel a bot weird myself. but im not sure if im just making them up in my head


----------



## Moth

take care Popsi.   think positive thoughts.

Kelly - well done! Rather you than me i think   My dp said he's going to come to clinic to see how to jab but he can't stand seeing me in pain with my af's from hell, so i know there's a fat chance of him jabbing me with a needle!

i may be going to see a show next month, if i can suss out roughly when my tx will be! Haven't seen a show for years though. The last one i saw was in london - many moons ago - it was 'The King and I' with Yul Brynna as the king - all you youngsters probably won't remember him - Andi may remember him though   Sorry Andi!

Kara - glad you're feeling so much better, enjoy your chinese.

I'm beginning to feel like an odd one out - am trying to be healthy, lose a bit of weight and stay off the booze and you lot are eating chinese takeaways and guzzling the booze like there's no tomorrow 

Hi Miriam, Scouse, Ebonie,  any any of you ladies i've not mentioned.

Moth x


----------



## popsi

moth LOL !! my dh is gutted he remembers that guy from the king and i and reckons he is a great actor lol.. but he is 4 years older than me i hasten to add   

well as for the healthy eating your very very good honey, i am looking for a medium balance lol.. well i am still up wating for 12.30 am to take trigger before i can get some sleep x


----------



## Moth

Oh well, i'm glad i'm not the only old fart around here    My dp is younger so he never knows who i'm talking about!

Good luck with your trigger, do you get a jab free day tomorrow then? Hope you manage to stay awake till 12.30 -maybe you should set your alarm clock in case you drop off  

Now that my tx is getting nearer, i feel like saying i'll wait a few more months before i start - mad or what   

What happens next week Popsi, when's iui?

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

ive only jusy come in..well done for your 1st jab kelly knew you would be fine! hope yours was ok popsi   moth i was like that ..after phoning every month to see when it would happen when i finally  had the phone call saying im top of the list i cr###d myself!


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls havent long come in im feeling pretty sad at the moment cause there is a dog up the road that is always out and i have reported it so many times to rspca and when i come in tonight it was curled up in garden on grass   i f..king hate them people do any one want a dog i would have it but theyd know  if id nicked as i only live down the road from them it makes me so sad to see it  ...

I had  a brilliant night chubby brown and meatloaf tribute waas fab i loved them both i am pretty pis.ed lol but had a fab night apart from the dog incident.

I hope ur all ok sorry i have read the posts but cant remember what u all done  just wishing u all lots of love  and luck love u all emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68

Yes Moth I remember him  

Emma, it's so sad .. some people are so cruel  

And, hope your trigger went well.  I    loads after my trigger last cycle, I think it was because we reach different stages and don't think about the next too much until the current one is over. I felt that I've done all I can now ... this is it, and it feels like tx is coming to and end and that's scarey to face 'cos the wait is  

Hope you're   today and will enjoy your drug free day in the sunshine.


----------



## kara76

ebonie that kind of thing makes me so mad too, i love my dog and would never be cruel to any animal

andrea hope the trigger went well


im in work yet again


----------



## popsi

morning girls

moth i know exactly how you feel when  your waiting for it to happen you always feel there is a chance.. but when its finally here i feel like this is it now.. sh$t of bust for our plans ! so its perfectly normal


ebonie - i   reading your post some people are so horrible i dont know how the can do it, and the rspca are no good, maybe you could ring the local authority with the dog wardens they should take it it as its not supposed to be out roaming  


Andi   hope your ok, what healthy stuff you up to today x

Miriam - hope you had a good night love  

Kara - hope the pma is still there honey x

well trigger went ok, got a another HUGE bruise to show for it though my belly is absolutely black and purple !! so constant reminder of what we have been doing


----------



## kara76

pma umm kinda, nervous, scared etc etc


----------



## popsi

understandable  honey


----------



## kara76

how about you hun?


----------



## popsi

to be  honest in my mind its all over now


----------



## kara76

aww huni

you might feel different tomorrow after insem, you must try and hold on to a little hope, i know its hard i really do


----------



## Scouse

Moth said:


> take care Popsi.  think positive thoughts.
> 
> i may be going to see a show next month, if i can suss out roughly when my tx will be! Haven't seen a show for years though. The last one i saw was in london - many moons ago - it was 'The King and I' with Yul Brynna as the king - all you youngsters probably won't remember him - Andi may remember him though  Sorry Andi!
> 
> Moth x


Nt only do I remember him,I thought he was quite sexy! 

NN is going to show dh how to do the gestone jabs when we go in  I can imagine him keeling over in fright!
Emma that sounds a great night out - where was it?
Popsi please don't give up hope - you may not have a 'faith' but I'm off to curch soon and wil light a candle for you and your little one! It can't harm!
Kara what do you do? You always seem to be in work? How you feeling today?
Ebonie our school has a direct line to the dog wardens.........we always have dos wandering around school grounds and of course with he kids it can be dngerous!
Kelly well done you!
Miriam- here we go...........here we go..............   
Andi how you keeping?
Sorry if missed anyone, going off to church and will say a prayer for us all X


----------



## kara76

scouse have you seen my gestone vids on the first page of my video threaD?


----------



## ANDI68

Andrea, it's natural to feel that way because it's all out of your hands and when you've stopped doing your bit (the drugs) you enter another level ... and that is just waiting.

You must remember you have a chance.  You have 3 follicles that could each contain an egg.  Naturally you're not producing that but now you have a greater chance that last cycle and naturally.  

This 'game' is full of suprises.  I was told at the clinic that someone who needed donor eggs got pregnant naturally!! We just never know ..... you are doing something positive and that is what you need to focus on.  I hope you will kick yourself up the **** and regain your strength and optimism.


----------



## Scouse

kara76 said:


> scouse have you seen my gestone vids on the first page of my video threaD?


Not yet but 'WE' will! thanks Kara!
You should all feel srong and full of positive vibes today - i just lit a candle for each and everyone of us!


----------



## kara76

aww thanks hunni

have fun watching my vid lol, i have to admit my injectioning is a little different from what the clinic advise at the moment that is


----------



## Scouse

Kara your **** 'woke'my dh's interest in this site!
All he could see was a backside in the air - was wondering what i was up to!  Think slightly disappointed when he realised it was a 'jab' aide video!

That needle looks awfully long! 
Which one were you sicking into your hip area!

PS it does help that you are lovely and slim!
I would resemble a beached whale !


----------



## kara76

it the green mixing needle, do you know the one


----------



## kara76

i got luke to draw on my bum, section the check into 2 areas and then the upper out quater into four


----------



## Scouse

Scouse said:


> Kara your  'woke'my dh's interest in this site!


Thank you whoever put that icon in - I posted before remembered to change it - (only being crude cos wanted to embarrass dh! )

You have kindly reminded me what i have to look forward to! 
DH has reassured me it will hurt e alot more than it will hurt him


----------



## kara76

fair play he is brave, my dh can't even look and he tries each night standing outside the door

he does check the syringe for blood, brings me tissue and kisses me


----------



## Scouse

BLESS!  
Good job they don't have to go thro tx isn't it?


----------



## popsi

awww kara bless the kisses are the most important part of it all  

Andi - i know i need a good kick up the butt ! the good news is John is the one doing that he refuses to be negative so we been out shopping this morning  

Scouse - thank you for your lovely messages and for lighting a candle for us all, your a very special person xx


----------



## kara76

hope the shopping took your mind off things huni


----------



## Scouse

popsi said:


> awww kara bless the kisses are the most important part of it all


Altho I taking the p**** out of dh, it was only months after our 2nd failed attemped, he opened up saying how difficult it was to watch me go thro it all! I knew he was struggling but not how much - corse they won't share cos they're being strong for us!

Pops even if you are a 'non believer' I think we all like to think someone is thinking of us, especially through our darkest days!


----------



## miriam7

well said scouse ..we will all be thinking of you in the morning popsi       emma you need to get someone else in your street to complain about the dog too ..maybee the rspca will visit the owners then ?


----------



## kara76

here here thoughts for you and your dh tomorrow matey


----------



## KellyG

popsi i have been thinkin about you all day...... try and relax think  and as you lie there in the morning, just think that everyone of us is thinking for wishing you all the very best!!!!!!!!

[fly]   [/fly]

[fly] [/fly]


----------



## popsi

just popping in to say thank you all so much for your kind words about tomorrow, i still dont hold out much hope but i guess we never know   

well booked show now in London - Billy Elliot, may get tickets for another when we are up there from the half price ticket booth but wanted to plan at least one  

well DH gone fishing for an hour now so gonna chill and read sunday papers and cuddle the real popsi  

ps thanks kelly your so kind xxx good luck with jab number 2 honey xx


----------



## Moth

Yes Popsi, you're right, you never know, so keep up with some positive thoughts   Tommorow may be the start of something you've always wanted!

I know someone who went to see Billy Elliott and said it was the best show they'd seen, do you mind me asking where you got the tickets? I was looking last night and most of the shows were £95!   did you book a show and a hotel or did you do it separately?

Hi to everyone  

Moth x


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls im online and im sober lol
Best of luck and wishes for tomorrow popsi do what kelly said hun and we will all be thinking of you xxxx    

Yeah miriam i should ask someone else in the street to report him   

How is our resident pupo hope ur ok hun    

Hows the rest of you girls ?? Kelly hope ur jab went ok hun  

I am  so tired maybe its self inflicted lol


----------



## popsi

moth... I booked our tickets through lastminute.com.. they were £77 in total for both of us and we collect them at the box office when we arrive...they were difficult to get hold of on a lot of sites but its pretty good on there

tried to get ones for dirty dancing but could not get them for love nor money !!.. but did not mind i just love the shows up there


----------



## popsi

ps not to emma .. when you go boozing for 12 hours in your 30's you WILL be tired young lady


----------



## Moth

Cheers Popsi - that's a good price - I'll have a look.

Emma - wait till you're in your 40's and have had a good drink -   I like to go out on a Friday so i have 2 days to recover before work on a Monday!  

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

lol im like that now moth go out on a sat night and dont recover till monday night!  all self inflicted emma   when you going to london then popsi?


----------



## popsi

Miriam - 1st August .. need a few days away


----------



## miriam7

o so it will be right after your test date then.. it will do you good    hopefully it will be a celebratory get away


----------



## ebonie

you lot are  cheeky lol i must be getting old i feel asleep earlier on sitting up lol 

Aww popsi the trip to london will do u the world of good hun sounds like a lovely couple of days  !!


----------



## popsi

yes .. hoping it will be a sober weekend, but if not well we will have a ball !!


----------



## ANDI68

Moth, I booked with Newmarket holidays and paid £99 each for an outer London Hotel, Hilton in Watford, coach journey to London, drop off and collected from Theatre, a day in London the next day (taken in and picked up) and coach home ... ooooh and the theatre tickets.

Andrea, wishing you the very best of luck tomorrow buddy    

Emma, you are a star


----------



## popsi

hey Andi you had a bargain hun  , the reason we book independantly is we going for 3 days and like to stay in the Premier Travel Inn in county hall as its right next door to the eye and we are in centre of london, reason for this i claustrophobic and will not go on tubes


----------



## ebonie

U lot are making me jealous now   lol iv e never been to see a show in london sounds fab i should put it on my to do list !!


----------



## ANDI68

How are you getting there And?

It was ok for a quick weekend away for us but would have preferred to stay in the Centre too and had more time there.  I bet you're looking forward to it.

I hate tubes too!!


----------



## popsi

going up with National Express coach .. yes i am looking forward to it, London makes us happy we both love it there we went there on Honeymoon because we have always loved it, we like being busy and touristy lol .. lying on a beach all day staring at the sea is not our thing.. we'd kill each other LMAO !!!


----------



## ebonie

Its gone quiet on here


----------



## miriam7

im still here! wheres kara tonight?


----------



## kara76

im here girls

hope you are all well

brain is on strike i think


----------



## ebonie

Im good kara thanks lol
my brains permanantly on strike hun lol


----------



## kara76

lol

today was really busy in work and today has gone so fast


----------



## ebonie

Lol its always a good thing when it goes quick when ur in work  
How u doing with ur old pc kara ??


----------



## miriam7

well its better than time standing still on your 2ww.. are you working tomorrow? not long now


----------



## kara76

nah im off tomorrow and the old pc is ok

just brought luke his birthday present and its not until october men!!!!!

nah im off tomorrow, meeting up with some mates


----------



## miriam7

oct ! what did you get him?  my mums just bought a new lap top im hoping i get a hand me down of the old one..im always sat at my pc!


----------



## kara76

i brought him a tyre machine, typical bloke 2ww = boys toys !!!

he is not having anything else i can tell you that, it will come in handy for after drift days

right im off to bed

love to you all


----------



## ebonie

loll typical bloke kara   have a good sleep tonight hun   xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Moth

Andi

Thanks for the info about the london trip, will have a look - that's really cheap!

Popsi - good luck for tomorrow, hope you get some sleep tonight.

Moth x


----------



## Fidget

New home this way ladies...........................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149181.new#new


----------

